# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մեր Նկարածները

## Sosoyan

Եկեք այստեղ դնենք մեր նկարած նկարները: Այս նկարը մի կես ժամ առաջ նկարեցի: 
Ուղակի սիրում եմ այսպիսի կերպարներ նկարել   :Hi:

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), Boboloz (16.03.2010), E-la Via (19.06.2010), GriFFin (15.06.2014)

----------


## kiki

ես էլ եմ նկարում, բայց սկան արած չեն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ես էլ եմ նկարում, բայց սկան արած չեն:


Ես էլ։ :Wink:

----------


## Sosoyan

Սրանք մի երկու տարի առաջվա արտանկարումներ  են  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Վանյա, լավ ես նկարում  :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Իսկ որևէ տեղ սովորել ես????

----------


## Sosoyan

> Իսկ որևէ տեղ սովորել ես????


Ինստիտուտ ընդունվելու համար մեկ տարի պարապել եմ   :Smile:

----------


## Kukushka

իմ  ձեռքի աշխատանքներն  են   :Wink:

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), Boboloz (16.03.2010), GriFFin (15.06.2014), Malxas (27.11.2010), Manya (15.06.2009), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Sosoyan

> իմ  ձեռքի աշխատանքներն  են




Գեղեցիկ են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Belka

> իմ  ձեռքի աշխատանքներն  են


 QAXCR JAN SHAT LAV ES NKARUN  :Hands Up:  
ES KASKAC CHUNEI QANI VOR DU IM @NKERUHIN ES :Wink:   :Blush: 

*Զգուշացում։* *Խնդրում ենք գրել հայերեն տառերով և փոքրատառերով։
Հայերեն գրելու համար օգտագործեք տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը
Կամ կարդացեք այս թեման։*

----------


## Firegirl777

Իմ փոքրիկ աշխատանքները

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), Boboloz (16.03.2010), GriFFin (15.06.2014)

----------


## Kukushka

էլի  իմ աշխատանքներից   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), Boboloz (16.03.2010), GriFFin (15.06.2014), Manya (15.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Կեցցեք, շատ լավ եք նկարում: Փաստորեն ակումբում լավ նկարիչներ ունենք  :Love:

----------


## Sosoyan

Մեկ էլ սա  :Wink:

----------


## Kukushka

> Մեկ էլ սա


շատ լավ ես նկարում  :Hands Up:  
 :Wink:    :Wink:

----------


## Pantera

:Blush:   :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), E-la Via (19.06.2010)

----------


## kiki

վայ էս ինչ սիրուն եք նկարում...մի օր էլ ես սքան կանեմ իմ նկարները...

----------


## Sosoyan

> 



Մի խորհուրդ տամ էլի, աշխատիր ծավալները ստանաս ոչ թե մատիտը լղոզելով, այլ շտրիխներով  :Wink:

----------


## kiki

իմիջիայլոց, ես էլ եմ սիրում մատիտը լղոզելկով ֆոն ստանալ, սիրունա ստացվում, երբ լավ ես անում...

----------


## Pantera

> Մի խորհուրդ տամ էլի, աշխատիր ծավալները ստանաս ոչ թե մատիտը լղոզելով, այլ շտրիխներով


Վանյա ջան, շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդիդ համար,  կաշխատեմ կիրառել՝ սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ դա գեղեցիկ կստացվի ինձ մոտ՝ ինչպես  քեզ մոտ է ստացվում:
Ես ընդհանրապես նկարչական կրթություն չունեմ  :Cray:  
Սիրողական եմ, էն էլ՝ նկարում եմ, երբ տխրում եմ  :Cry:

----------


## Pantera

> իմիջիայլոց, ես էլ եմ սիրում մատիտը լղոզելկով ֆոն ստանալ, սիրունա ստացվում, երբ լավ ես անում...


kiki ջան, շնորհակալ եմ ոգևորության համար  :Blush:

----------


## Լէգնա

Իսկ կարելի է նաև իմ  ու  իմ քոմփի  համատեղ աշխատանքները դնել??? :Smile:

----------


## Sosoyan

> Իսկ կարելի է նաև իմ  ու  իմ քոմփի  համատեղ աշխատանքները դնել՞՞՞



Իհարկե կարող ես!  :Wink:

----------


## Hrayr2006

Շատ լավ եք նկարում: Ողջունելի է:

----------


## Armen2222

KUKUSHKA-ի նկարները շատ սիրուն են:

----------


## kristal

Բոլորտ ել շատ լավ էք նկարում ապրեք :Hands Up:

----------


## Srtik



----------


## sweet

Ապրես, շատ լավ էր Narinik ջան: Մի 2 տարի առաջ ես էլ էի նկարչությամբ զբաղվում. ուզում եմ նկարը դնեմ, ինչպես դու ես դրել, չի ստացվում...

----------


## Anul

:Ok:   :Ok:   հուսով եմ չեք զլանա

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), E-la Via (19.06.2010), Economist (06.09.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> հուսով եմ չեք զլանա


Բնորդով ես նկարում թե երևակայությունա՞

----------


## Anul

> Բնորդով ես նկարում թե երևակայությունա՞


բնորդով  :Ok:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> բնորդով


Լավա լավա:
Սիրողական ես թե պրոֆեսսիոնալ՞

----------


## Anul

> Լավա լավա:
> Սիրողական ես թե պրոֆեսսիոնալ՞


սիրողական

----------


## Lill

Շատ լավ եք նկարում ժողովուրդ!!!
Ամենաշատը տպավորվեցի Sosoyan-ի (հատկապես 1 նկարը շատ օրիգինալ էր) 
և Անւլի,  նկարներով (ընտիրն էր, մանավանդ 
սիրողականի համար! Ես ել եմ նույն կարգավիճակում ); Էս ել մի երկու բան իմ նկարներից :Smile:

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), E-la Via (19.06.2010)

----------


## Arisol

> հուսով եմ չեք զլանա


Մմմմ… Ծլերս գնացին  :LOL:  :
Փաստորեն նկարում էլ ես, հա՞ :Shok:  : Աբրիս, շատ լավն էր, դուրս եկավ :Blush:  :

Lill, երկուսն էլ դուրս եկան, բայց երկրորդն ավելի շատ  :Wink:  :

----------


## Guest

Աշխատանքային բլոկնոտումս մենակ սենց բան գտա, նորմալ նկարներս տանն են, կաշխատեմ դրանք էլ տեղադրեմ :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սա էլ իմ սիրողական ինքնադիմանկարը...  :Blush:  
4 տարի առաջ եմ նկարել։ Այն ժամանակ երևի այսպիսին էի։  :Rolleyes:

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011)

----------


## Վազգեն

> Սա էլ իմ սիրողական ինքնադիմանկարը...  
> 4 տարի առաջ եմ նկարել։ Այն ժամանակ երևի այսպիսին էի։


Անուկ ջան, լավ էլ նկարում ես։ :Love:    Այն «նկարիչից» հաստատ լավ է մոտդ ստացվել։ :LOL:

----------


## Mesrop

էխէխ...

----------


## Enipra

Բոլորիդ նկարները նայեցի, շատ ապրե՛ք :Ok: 
Մի քանի հատ իմ նկարներից։ Նկարված են կոմպով ու շատ սիրողական մակարդակով, էնպես որ շատ խիստ չվերաբերվեք :Smile:

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011)

----------


## Enipra

Սրանք էլ ամենասովորական Paint–ով  :Smile:

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011)

----------


## Arisol

Դուրս եկան, Արփինե ջան: Պլանշետո՞վ ես նկարել:

----------


## Enipra

> Դուրս եկան, Արփինե ջան: Պլանշետո՞վ ես նկարել:


Ուրախ եմ, Նարե՛ ջան  :Blush:  Հա, պլանշետով :Smile:

----------


## Ann87

էս էլ իմ նատյուրմորտը,գնահատեք

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011)

----------


## Taurus

կգնահատեմ "լավ"

----------


## Ann87

> կգնահատեմ "լավ"


Մերսի, զգացվաց եմ

----------


## Taurus

Բայց ինչու ես զգացված, ես գնահատել եմ լավ, որոհետև գերազանցի չի ձգում, բայց իհարկե պետք է նայել մոտիկից ու բնօրինակին, որպեսզի հասկանաս, թե նկարիչը ինչ է ուզել ասել այդ նկարով:

----------


## Ann87

> Բայց ինչու ես զգացված, ես գնահատել եմ լավ, որոհետև գերազանցի չի ձգում, բայց իհարկե պետք է նայել մոտիկից ու բնօրինակին, որպեսզի հասկանաս, թե նկարիչը ինչ է ուզել ասել այդ նկարով:


ես շնորհակալոթյուն  հայտնեցի որ դու նեղություն էիր քաշել գնահատել նկարս,այլ ոչ թե գնահատականի աստիճանի համար :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Arisol

Հարց. Ինչո՞վ է զբաղվում Նարեն ֆիզիկայի դասախոսության ժամանակ:
Պատասխան. նկարում է արիսոլներ :LOL:  :

Էս նկարել եմ լեկցիայի ժամանակ, հետո էլ ֆոտոշոփում գունավորել: Չեք հավատա, բայց էսօր ամբողջ օր սրանով էի զբաղված…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինչ հետաքրքիր arisol-ներ ես նկարել։  :Hands Up:  
Իսկ հատկապես ինչո՞վ է արտահայտվում դրանց *արիսոլ*ությունը...  :Think:   :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

Նրանով, Անուկ ջան, որ դա կատարվում ա լրիվ անջատված վիճակում, երբ ցանկանում եմ կտրվել ամեն ինչից ու արիսոլների միջոցով դա ինձ հաջողվում ա: Արիսոլներ նկարելով ես կարծես հանգստանում եմ, նյարդերս ամբողջությամբ անջատվում են, նաև կենտրոնացումս ա զարգացնում. կենտրոնանում եմ նկարածիս վրա: Ճիշտ ա, նկարելու ժամանակ ես չեմ մտածում, թե ինչ էլեմենտ եմ գծելու մեկ վարկյան անց ու չեմ մտածում, թե ինչ պատկեր կարող ա ստացվել, բայց վերջում, ինչպես տեսնում ես, հետաքրիր պատկերներ են ստացվում: Մի արիսոլի մեջ կարելի ա տեսնել հազար ու մի պատկեր, սկսած մարդկանցից, վերջացրած կենդանիներով…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նրանով, Անուկ ջան, որ դա կատարվում ա լրիվ անջատված վիճակում, երբ ցանկանում եմ կտրվել ամեն ինչից ու արիսոլների միջոցով դա ինձ հաջողվում ա: Արիսոլներ նկարելով ես կարծես հանգստանում եմ, նյարդերս ամբողջությամբ անջատվում են, նաև կենտրոնացումս ա զարգացնում. կենտրոնանում եմ նկարածիս վրա: Ճիշտ ա, նկարելու ժամանակ ես չեմ մտածում, թե ինչ էլեմենտ եմ գծելու մեկ վարկյան անց ու չեմ մտածում, թե ինչ պատկեր կարող ա ստացվել, բայց վերջում, ինչպես տեսնում ես, հետաքրիր պատկերներ են ստացվում: Մի արիսոլի մեջ կարելի ա տեսնել հազար ու մի պատկեր, սկսած մարդկանցից, վերջացրած կենդանիներով…


Հա, էդ ամեն ինչը հասկանալի էր, բայց ուղղակի հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ դու այդ պատկերները արիսոլներ ես անվանում։  :LOL:  Դեմք ես։  :Tongue:   :Love:

----------


## Arisol

Եվս մեկ անգամ ասեմ և չիմացողներն էլ իմանան, որ արիսոլը սկզբնականապես այս նկարելու ոճի անունն էր և միայն մի քանի ամիս անց ես այն վերցրեցի ինձ որպես մականուն: Ուստի մի ընկալեք իմ նկարածների անունը որպես իմ նիկի հետ կապված մի բան: Դա նույնն ա, ինչ ես իմ նիկը դնեմ կոնֆետ ու հետո ասեն, թե կոնֆետին ինչու եմ անվանում կոնֆետ   :LOL:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եվս մեկ անգամ ասեմ և չիմացողներն էլ իմանան, որ արիսոլը սկզբնականապես այս նկարելու ոճի անունն էր և միայն մի քանի ամիս անց ես այն վերցրեցի ինձ որպես մականուն:


Բայց էդպիսի ոճ իրականում կա՞, թե՞ դու ես հորինել։  :LOL:  Ինչքան հիշում եմ, «արիսոլ» բառի հեղինակը դու ես, չէ՞։  :Tongue:

----------


## Arisol

Իհարկե չկա, կամ էլ եթե կա՝ ես տեղյակ չեմ:
Այո-այո, ճիշտ այդպես, ես եմ հորինել  :Smile:  :

----------


## Enipra

Նարե՛ ջան,  մի պահ ինձ թվաց՝  իմ նկարածն է,  ես էլ  եմ երբեմն դասախոսության ժամանակ նույն բանով զբաղվում  :LOL:  Ուղղակի սովորաբար մոտս գունավոր գրիչ–մրիչ չի լինում, կա՛մ մնում ա առաջին նկարիդ նման, կա՛մ ներկվում միագույն գրիչի գրադիենտներով :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Բայց  իմերին ես  Էնիփրաներ չեմ անվանում  :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

Ես ֆոտոշոփով եմ գունավորել ու ասեմ, որ ջանջալ գործ էր… Մի քանի ժամ դրանով էի զբաղված…
ԱՐԻՍՈԼԸ ԻՄ ՆԻԿԸ ՉԻ՜, ԱՐԻՍՈԼԸ ՆԿԱՐԵԼՈՒ ՈՃ Ա  :Angry2:  :

----------


## Mesrop

> Հարց. Ինչո՞վ է զբաղվում Նարեն ֆիզիկայի դասախոսության ժամանակ:
> Պատասխան. նկարում է արիսոլներ :
> 
> Էս նկարել եմ լեկցիայի ժամանակ, հետո էլ ֆոտոշոփում գունավորել: Չեք հավատա, բայց էսօր ամբողջ օր սրանով էի զբաղված…


Մահ ա!

----------


## Enipra

Այսօր մի քանի րոպե պարապ էի մնացել  :Smile:

----------


## Goga

Շատ գեղեցիկ է ստացվել, ապրես :Hands Up:  
Բա որ մի ժամ պարապ մնայիր :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այսօր մի քանի րոպե պարապ էի մնացել


Հա, հավես է ստացվել։  :Hands Up:  Որ մի քիչ էլ երկար պարապ մնայիր, գուցե մեր մականուններն էլ արժանանային նույն պատվին...  :Rolleyes:   :Blush:

----------


## Մանոն

> Նրանով, Անուկ ջան, որ դա կատարվում ա լրիվ անջատված վիճակում, երբ ցանկանում եմ կտրվել ամեն ինչից ու արիսոլների միջոցով դա ինձ հաջողվում ա: Արիսոլներ նկարելով ես կարծես հանգստանում եմ, նյարդերս ամբողջությամբ անջատվում են, նաև կենտրոնացումս ա զարգացնում. կենտրոնանում եմ նկարածիս վրա: Ճիշտ ա, նկարելու ժամանակ ես չեմ մտածում, թե ինչ էլեմենտ եմ գծելու մեկ վարկյան անց ու չեմ մտածում, թե ինչ պատկեր կարող ա ստացվել, բայց վերջում, ինչպես տեսնում ես, հետաքրիր պատկերներ են ստացվում: Մի արիսոլի մեջ կարելի ա տեսնել հազար ու մի պատկեր, սկսած մարդկանցից, վերջացրած կենդանիներով…


Արիսոլիկ ջան, այ երբ դու, կամ Enipra-ն դասերին նկարում եք, հետաքրքիր է իսկ ինչո՞վ է զբաղվում ձեր դասախոսը, պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչքան ձանձրալի դասեր եք անում ուրեմն… :Hands Up:  
Իսկ հիմա լուրջ ասեմ, շատ ժամանակ ես էլ եմ արիսոլներ նկարում: Իրոք դա հանգստացնում է: Իսկ գիտե՞ք, մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ արիսոլների միջոցով հոգեբանները կարողանում են բնութագրել նրան նկարող մարդու ներքնաշխարհը, ասել նրա բնավորության գծերը: Ափսոս հոգեբան չեմ, թե չէ կվերլուծեի քո նկարած արիսոլիկները :Smile:

----------


## Angelina

> Այսօր մի քանի րոպե պարապ էի մնացել


Լավ է ստացվել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Հարց. Ինչո՞վ է զբաղվում Նարեն ֆիզիկայի դասախոսության ժամանակ:
> Պատասխան. նկարում է արիսոլներ :
> 
> Էս նկարել եմ լեկցիայի ժամանակ, հետո էլ ֆոտոշոփում գունավորել: Չեք հավատա, բայց էսօր ամբողջ օր սրանով էի զբաղված…


Իիիիիիի: Չեմ տեսնում: Էս էլ Մեսրոպի ասած 3 ամի՞սն ա: Նկարները արդեն չկան  :Sad: 
Նարե ջան, մի հատ էլ չես տեղադրի նկարներդ, որ իմանամ ի՞նչ ա էդ Արիսոլիկը:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սա էլ ես եմ արել  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (19.06.2010)

----------


## Fantazy

> Սա էլ ես եմ արել


Վա՜յ, ինչ լավն են, ինչ վառ գույներ են, միանգամից ամառն եմ հիշում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Վա՜յ, ինչ լավն են, ինչ վառ գույներ են, միանգամից ամառն եմ հիշում:


Շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 
Շատ եմ սիրում ամառը և գովասանքներ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սա էլ ես եմ արել


Լավն են։  :Smile:  Մի քիչ Մինասին հիշեցի։  :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

> Սա էլ ես եմ արել


Ինձ էլ դուր եկան…Սիրում եմ տաք գույներով նկարներ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Լավն են։  Մի քիչ Մինասին հիշեցի։


10x :Smile:  , շատ կուզենաի Մինասի տաղանդից ունենալ :Blush:  , բայց որ մազերիս տեղը խառը կանաչի չաճեր  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ինձ էլ դուր եկան…Սիրում եմ տաք գույներով նկարներ:


Շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:  , դու երևի ամառնել կսիրես իմ նմամ  :Wink:

----------


## aniko

դե իսկ սրանք էլ ես եմ նկարել
առաջինը պաստելներ են
երկրորդը տուշ է
01.jpg02.jpg

----------


## Ձայնալար

> դե իսկ սրանք էլ ես եմ նկարել
> առաջինը պաստելներ են
> երկրորդը տուշ է
> 01.jpg02.jpg


Վայ ինչ լավես նկարում, միանգամից երևում է, որ պրոֆեսիոնալ ես ոչ թե իմ նման …
Շատ հարազատ դեմքով տատիկ է, իսկապես լավ է ստացվել  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, Անի ջան, էս ինչ լավ ես նկարում։  :Love:  Հատկապես տատիկը շատ լավ է ստացվել։  :Ok:   :Smile:  
Նկարչության գնացե՞լ ես։

----------


## Մանոն

Շատ լավն են, ես ել հավանեցի: Մենակ կարգին ծիծաղել եմ, թէ ինչու հատկապես այդ նկարներն ու իրար կողք ես դրել: Մտածում էի այդ նկարների արանքում գրվեր...քսան տարի անց :LOL:

----------


## Chico_Madrid

:Smile:  ...

----------


## aniko

> Շատ լավն են, ես ել հավանեցի: Մենակ կարգին ծիծաղել եմ, թէ ինչու հատկապես այդ նկարներն ու իրար կողք ես դրել: Մտածում էի այդ նկարների արանքում գրվեր...քսան տարի անց


 :LOL:  էդ մասին չէի մտածել

----------


## aniko

իսկ սա էլ այսօր եմ վերջացրել, կարծում եմ էնքան ել վատ չի ստացվել չէ?  :Blush:  

1.jpg

----------

ուզուզ (03.02.2011)

----------


## Ծով

> իսկ սա էլ այսօր եմ վերջացրել, կարծում եմ էնքան ել վատ չի ստացվել չէ?  
> 
> 1.jpg


Լավն ա Անի՞ ջան…բայց մի քիչ հասարակ ա… :Wink:   :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## moona

> դե իսկ սրանք էլ ես եմ նկարել
> առաջինը պաստելներ են
> երկրորդը տուշ է
> Կցորդ 6402Կցորդ 6406


Անիչկա տատիկիդ նկարը շատ լավա ստացվել, շատ նման է, ապրես. Մեր օֆիսում ցույց տվեցի բոլորը շատ հավանեցին. Շատ բնական է. Այդպես շարունակիր ու կանգ մի առ...

----------


## Arisol

Անի, ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ տատիկի նկարը: Իրոք՝ շատ բնական ա  :Wink:  :
Չիկո Մադրիդ, քո նկարածն էլ էր լավը  :Wink:  :
Ձայնալար, իսկ քո նկարածը ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա: Միգուցե տրամադրությունից ա կամ էլ նրանից, որ տաք գույներ չեմ սիրում… Բայց հետաքրքիր էին  :Wink:  :

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայնալար, իսկ քո նկարածը ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա: Միգուցե տրամադրությունից ա կամ էլ նրանից, որ տաք գույներ չեմ սիրում… Բայց հետաքրքիր էին  :


Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ չեմ հասկացել  :Smile:

----------


## moona

Ահա իմ նկարածը.

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ահա իմ նկարածը.


Վայ ինքնանկար :Smile:  
Լավնես :Hands Up:  , այսինքն նկարը  :Blush:  , այսինքն դու էլ  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ ինձ թվաց թե կյանքը քիչ էր նկարածիդ մեջ միքիչ անձնագրի նկար է հիշեցնում: Երևի շատ ես տեխնիկայի հետևից ընկել, չգիտեմ դուրս շատ եկավ, բայց ինչ-որ բան կիսատ մնաց մեջս  :Think:

----------


## Ծով

> Ահա իմ նկարածը.


Սիրուն ես…բա ժպիտդ ի՜նչ լավն է… :Smile:  ի՝նչ լավ ժպիտ…
նկարն էլ է լավը… :Love:

----------


## moona

> Վայ ինքնանկար 
> Լավնես , այսինքն նկարը  , այսինքն դու էլ 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ ինձ թվաց թե կյանքը քիչ էր նկարածիդ մեջ միքիչ անձնագրի նկար է հիշեցնում: Երևի շատ ես տեխնիկայի հետևից ընկել, չգիտեմ դուրս շատ եկավ, բայց ինչ-որ բան կիսատ մնաց մեջս


 :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն անկեղծության համար. Դու իրավացի ես կյանքը քիչ է, քանզի դա առաջին կենդանի դեմքն է, որ նկարում եմ, մինչ այդ  միայն գիպսից գլուխներ եմ նկարել. Հուսով եմ հետագա նկարներս ավելի կենդանի կլինեն  :Smile: . Հետաքրքիր էր, որ միանգամից զգացիր, որ ինքնանկար է.

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Սիրուն ես…բա ժպիտդ ի՜նչ լավն է… ի՝նչ լավ ժպիտ…
> նկարն էլ է լավը…


 :Smile:  Շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ խոսքերի համար.
Ինձ թվում է ժպիտը չի կարող տգեղ լինել, հետևաբար եկեք հաճախակի ժպտանք, չէ որ այնքան հաճելի է նայել  ժպտացող մարդկանց. :Smile:

----------


## aniko

> Ահա իմ նկարածը.


Վայ ջանա, հազիվ տեսա ես նկարը, անընդխատ խոսում էինք, ու հազիվ տեսա
լավ ա ստացվել, հատկապես եթե հաշվի էլ առնենք որ առաջինն է, ուղակի հիանալի է

----------


## Sosoyan

Ազատ ժամանակ սենց բաներ եմ շատ սիրում նկարել  :Cool:

----------


## Firegirl777

Լավն է... Ի դեպ նոր ավատարդ էլ է լավ

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ազատ ժամանակ սենց բաներ եմ շատ սիրում նկարել


Մալադեց, սիրում եմ էս ոճը  :Cool:

----------


## Second Chance

> Սա էլ ես եմ արել


Լավն  են  ,ինչ  որ  Սարյանական  են :Wink:  բայց  գրաֆիկ  
իսկ  հետաքրքիր  է  ինչ  թեմա  է,  ինչպես  ես  անվանել՞

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Լավն  են  ,ինչ  որ  Սարյանական  են բայց  գրաֆիկ  
> իսկ  հետաքրքիր  է  ինչ  թեմա  է,  ինչպես  ես  անվանել՞


Շնորհակալություն: Սովորաբար նկարներիս անուն չեմ դնում. կարծում եմ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ արհեստական բան կա: Չնայաց այս երկու նկարները ժամանակին անվանել եմ «Շուշի» և «Սեր», սակայն դա արվել է ցուցահանդեսի համար՝ սովորաբար մարդիկ ավելի հեշտ են ընկալում նկարը երբ վերնագիր կա դրված: Անձամբ ես երբեք չեմ նայում նկարի անվանմանը :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> էլի  իմ աշխատանքներից


Շատ  ռոմանտիկ  նկարներ  են...  դուրս  շատ  են  գալիս   :Wink: ապրես

----------


## Second Chance

Ես  ել  սկան  արած բնական նկար  չունեմ… :Smile:

----------


## Kukushka

> Շատ  ռոմանտիկ  նկարներ  են...  դուրս  շատ  են  գալիս  ապրես


*Շնորհակալություն*  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

էլի մի քանի նկար :Blush:

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011)

----------


## Belka

ապրեք բոլորիտ նկարները շատ լավն են :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Ես ինքս չեմ նկարում,բայց շատ եմ սիրում հետևել այդ ընթացքիր և տալ իմ (համեստ :Blush: ) գնահատականը: 
Kukushka ջան խոսքեր չկան դե Դու գիտես  :Wink:  Բա ուր են մնացածը :Think:

----------


## Kukushka

> ապրեք բոլորիտ նկարները շատ լավն են
> Ես ինքս չեմ նկարում,բայց շատ եմ սիրում հետևել այդ ընթացքիր և տալ իմ (համեստ) գնահատականը: 
> Kukushka ջան խոսքեր չկան դե Դու գիտես  Բա ուր են մնացածը



Մեռսիներ  :Wink:  Գնահատելի փաստա որ Արվեստով ես սկսել հետաքրքրվել  :Hands Up:   :Smile:

----------


## Kukushka

Իմ աշխատանքներից։Դիպլոմային աշխատանքս է, գոբելեն է ինքս եմ գործել ։  :Smile: 
Ինչպես կվերնագրեք այս պատկերը ???

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), E-la Via (19.06.2010)

----------


## aniko

> Իմ աշխատանքներից։Դիպլոմային աշխատանքս է, գոբելեն է ինքս եմ գործել ։ 
> Ինչպես կվերնագրեք այս պատկերը ???


Դալիի ոգով է  :Ok: 

իսկ որպես վերնագիր կառաջարկեմ «քավարան»

----------


## Arisol

Kukushka, ինձ իրոք շատ են դուր գալիս աշխատանքներդ…

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իմ աշխատանքներից։Դիպլոմային աշխատանքս է, գոբելեն է ինքս եմ գործել ։ 
> Ինչպես կվերնագրեք այս պատկերը ???


Վերնագրելը սուտ բան ա, բայց կվերնագրեի «Ես ու Ես»

----------


## Ann87



----------


## Ann87

:Smile:  :Wink:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## Ann87

սա իմ աշխատանքներն են.
Նատյուրմորտը ակադեմիաի առաչադրանք ա, մնացածը իմ ստեղծագործուտյուններն են
ինչ կարծիքի եք

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011)

----------


## Apsara

Աշնան դեմքը

----------


## Ann87

:Smile:  :Cool:  :Think:  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> սա իմ աշխատանքներն են.
> Նատյուրմորտը ակադեմիաի առաչադրանք ա, մնացածը իմ ստեղծագործուտյուններն են
> ինչ կարծիքի եք





> 


Ես հավանեցի Չնայած էտքան էլ նկարչությանից գլուխ չեմ հանում  :Blush:

----------


## Grieg

> 


կանաչ աչքերը լավնեն  :Smile:

----------


## Ann87

> կանաչ աչքերը լավնեն


 :Blush:  մերսի

----------


## Taurus

Աննա իսկ ում ես նկարել? :Blush:

----------


## Ann87

> Ես հավանեցի Չնայած էտքան էլ նկարչությանից գլուխ չեմ հանում


մերսի շատ ոորախ եմ որ աշխատանքներս հավանում եք :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Աննա իսկ ում ես նկարել?


ճիշտն ասած նատուռա չունեի, հորինել եմ,սիրում եմ մարդկանց դիմանկարներ անել :Blush:

----------


## Apsara

> 


Անն87 շատ կրքոտ կանաչաչյա ես նկարել :Ok: 


Հ.Գ. իսկ իմ նկարածը բոլորը արհամարհեցին :Sad:

----------


## Ann87

> Անն87 շատ կրքոտ կանաչաչյա ես նկարել
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. իսկ իմ նկարածը բոլորը արհամարհեցին


մերսի որ նկարս դուրտ եկավ :Blush: 
մի տղրիր քոնն էլ ա լավիկը :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

Անն87
Շատ նման է քո կանաչաչյան մեքսիկուհու, լավն է :Hands Up:

----------


## Ann87

> Անն87
> Շատ նման է քո կանաչաչյան մեքսիկուհու, լավն է


 :Blush: 
մերսի ::}: չէի սպասում որ բոլորին տենց դուր կգա նկարս :Yes:

----------


## Sosoyan

Բոլորիտ նկարներն էլ լավն են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ann87

> Բոլորիտ նկարներն էլ լավն են


թեմայի հեղինակը դու ես չէ՞
ապրես  :Hands Up:

----------


## VisTolog

> Աշնան դեմքը


Լավն է  :Smile: , չնայած, որ ես նկարչությունից 500 մետր հեռու եմ:

----------


## Apsara

> Լավն է , չնայած, որ ես նկարչությունից 500 մետր հեռու եմ:


Շնորհակալություն, ի դեպ ես էլ :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

> Աշնան դեմքը


դեղնա վարդագույն երանգը հավանեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Ann87

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Unsure:  :Dance:

----------


## Ann87

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ann87

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Economist (06.09.2009)

----------


## Grieg

լավ ծիտիկա  :Smile:   երկնագույ աչքերնել լավն են

----------


## Ann87

> լավ ծիտիկա   երկնագույ աչքերնել լավն են


մերսի :Blush:

----------


## Apsara

> 


այս նկարը շատ դուրս եկավ, ոճը հարազատ է :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> սա իմ աշխատանքներն են.
> Նատյուրմորտը ակադեմիաի առաչադրանք ա, մնացածը իմ ստեղծագործուտյուններն են
> ինչ կարծիքի եք


Նատյուրմորտը շատ լավա ստացվել, էդտեղ  ոճդ տարբերերա համեմատ  մյուս նկարներիդ ինձ շատ  դուր  եկավ :Wink:

----------


## Goga

Շատ գեղեցիկ ես նկարում, ապրե՛ս :Smile:

----------


## Sosoyan

Ինձ էլ այդ նկարը դուր եկավ ` Surrealism ռուլիտ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ann87

> Ինձ էլ այդ նկարը դուր եկավ ` Surrealism ռուլիտ


 :Wink:  ինձ դուրա գալիս այս ոճով նկարել  :Smile:  մի հատ էլ նւյն տիպի նկար ունեմ, հեսա կտեղադրեմ մեր նկարածնեչը էջում

----------


## Ann87

մի ժամանակ ֆուտբոլով էի տարված

----------


## Sosoyan

Լյավն ա, իսկ հիմա?  :Smile:

----------


## Ann87

> Լյավն ա, իսկ հիմա?


հիմա չէ տարված չեմ,բայց սիրում եմ
աշխարհի առաջնությունները նայում եմ,

----------


## SergeyZ555

> իմ  ձեռքի աշխատանքներն  են




Սիահարված մարդու ձեռքի աշխատանքնը հեռվից երեվում է

----------


## Ann87

:Blush:  :Huh:  :Huh: ոնցա՞ ժողովուրդ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ոտքերի մասը մի տեսակ էն չի ոնց որ...  :Think:  Աջ թևն էլ շատ չի՞ բարակ... 
Կներես, ուղղակի առաջին զգացողություններս գրեցի...  :Blush:

----------


## Ann87

> Ոտքերի մասը մի տեսակ էն չի ոնց որ...  Աջ թևն էլ շատ չի՞ բարակ... 
> Կներես, ուղղակի առաջին զգացողություններս գրեցի...


ասեմ որ դա ռեալիստական չի,այլ աբստռակտ նկարա ու ես շատ լավ զգում  ու տեսնում եմ մարմնի անհամաչափությունները
այն ու ամենայնիվ շնորհակալություն,որ ուշադրություն ես դարցրել :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ոնցա՞ ժողովուրդ


Վայ էս ինչ լավն ա, ավելի լավը, քան բոլոր նախորդ քո տեղադրածները, իսկ դա ամենակարևորն է  :Wink: 
Հավնեցա  :Love:

----------


## Ann87

> Վայ էս ինչ լավն ա, ավելի լավը, քան բոլոր նախորդ քո տեղադրածները, իսկ դա ամենակարևորն է 
> Հավնեցա


 :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: մերսի շատ

----------


## Մանոն

> ոնցա՞ ժողովուրդ


Նախորդ նկարներդ ավելի շատ հավանեցի, մասնավորապես նատյուրմորտը, բայց այս վերջինում` ճիշտ է նկատել Անահիտը, աղջկա թևերը բարակ ու երկար են մարմնի կառուցվածքի համեմատությամբ: Այ մտովի եթե նույն չափերով կանգնած վիճակում նկարեիր, թևերը կհասնեին ծնկներին, իսկ դա մարմնի համաչափությունը կխախտեր: 
Սա իհարկե իմ կարծիքն է, գուցե սխալվում եմ: Իսկ տեսարանը` բնապատկերը հաջողվել է, ապրես  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

http://www.vonces.com/002_2_01.php?C...63c7521ac21b45
նվիրում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին առաջին ձյան կապակցությամբ :Ok:  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

Ես էլ սենց բաներ եմ սիրում նկարեմ կոմպով, որ մոտս բնական գործիքների  հնարավորություն չի լինում :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

տխուր աղջիկ ստացվեց :Sad:

----------


## Ann87

:Blush: իմ ակադեմիական աշխատանքները

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (16.06.2009)

----------


## Ann87

իմ ստեղծագործական  աշխատանքները :Blush: ոնցա՞

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (16.06.2009)

----------


## Selene

Բոլորն էլ հավանեցի, շատ լավ են ստացվել իմ կարծիքով :Smile:  Բայց քո ստեղծագործական աշխատանքներից առաջին նկարում  ագրեսիվություն ու չարություն տեսա մի տեսակ :Think:  :Blush: , ոնց նայեցի, չկարողացա գտնել գոնե մի դրական բան, ինչը մյուս բոլոր նկարներումդ տեսել եմ :Smile:

----------


## Annychka

> իմ ստեղծագործական  աշխատանքներըոնցա՞


Հոյակապ՜ շատ լավն են ապրես, :Hands Up: իսկ քո անհատական ցուցահանդեսը ունես՞ Ան ջան

----------


## Ann87

> Հոյակապ՜ շատ լավն են ապրես,իսկ քո անհատական ցուցահանդեսը ունես՞ Ան ջան


 :Blush: մերսի
Չէ անհատական չունեմ

----------


## Նավաստի

> տխուր աղջիկ ստացվեց



Դզե~ե~ե~ց:    :Smile:   Լիքը դրական էմոցիաներ

----------


## Ann87

մատիտով խզբզանքներս :Smile:  :Blush:

----------


## Selene

> մատիտով խզբզանքներս


Առաջինն ամենաշատը դուրս եկավ :Smile:  Համ էլ մի պահ ինձ թվաց, ոնց որ իմ մատիտանկարը լիներ :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> մատիտով խզբզանքներս


Ան 4-րդը հիանալի է  :Love:

----------


## Second Chance

Առաջինն ու 4րդը շատ լավն են :Smile:  ապրես

----------


## Ann87

շնորհակալություն :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կերպարներիդ մեջ բնավորություն ու տրամադրություն է զգացվում։ Կենդանի, էլի։ Լավն են։  :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ապրես, կարողացել  ես  ճշգրիտ  արտահայտել   հոգու ալեկոծվածությունը:

----------


## Ann87

> Ապրես, կարողացել  ես  ճշգրիտ  արտահայտել   հոգու ալեկոծվածությունը:


Մերսի :Blush: հոգուս ալեկոծություններս ստացվումա թղթին փոխանցել :Love:

----------


## Goga

Շատ գեղեցիկ են ստացվել, ապրես :Smile: 
Առաջին ու նախավերջին նկարներում մի փոքր խեղճացած են հերոսուհիներդ, իսկ երկրորդում աչքերի ջղայն հայացք է արտացոլված :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> մատիտով խզբզանքներս


Հետաքրքիր խզբզանքներ են  :Smile:  Կարևորը՝ զգացմունքայնություն կա:  



> Համ էլ մի պահ ինձ թվաց, ոնց որ իմ մատիտանկարը լիներ


 Նշանակում է դու էլ ե՞ս նկարում: Բա ե՞րբ ենք տեսնելու :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Նշանակում է դու էլ ե՞ս նկարում: Բա ե՞րբ ենք տեսնելու


Չէ, Մանոն ջան, ես շատ հեռու եմ նկարելուց :Blush: , բայց ձեր գեղեցիկ նկարներով կարող եմ ժամերով հիանալ :Love:  Երևի սխալ եմ միտքս ձևակերպել, պարզապես ուզում էի ասել, որ Աննան կարծես ինձ պատկերած լիներ իր առաջին նկարում :Smile:

----------


## Sosoyan

Սկսել եմ ուշ գիշերները մեկ-մեկ նկարելով անցկացնելու 3րդ սեզոնը  :Tongue:  Ներկայացնում եմ երկու նկար, կամ ճեպանկար, որոնք նկարել եմ ես վերջին օրերին ու հիմա ամեն օր մի նոր նկար կնկարեմ և կաշխատեմ դնել սյստեղ, մինչեև ավելի կատարելագործվեմ և այլն... Նկարում եմ պատկերացմամբ, ինչ մտքովս անցնի և չեմ օգտվում ռեֆերենսներից  :Blush: 
Նկար 1 , Նկար 2

----------


## aniko

առանց խոսքերի Կիրքը հիասքանչ է  :Wink:

----------


## Ann87

Շատ լավն են,ապրես :Hands Up: 
սպասում եմ մյուս նկարներիդ :Blush:

----------


## Enipra

Ժողովուրդ, ես հեչ նկարիչ չեմ, բայց շատ հաճախ խզբզելու հավես եմ ունենում, ոնց որ մի 2 օր առաջ պատկերասրահում մի խիստ տաղանդավոր ուղեկցորդուհիահսկիչ ասաց` զգացվում ա, որ դուք սիրողական եք սիրում արվեստը  :Lol2: 
Մի խոսքով էսօր աչք-ունք նկարեցի, մեկ էլ... հո'պ... դարձավ Փոքրիկ Իշխան...  :Blush:  Հա ի՞նչ անենք, որ դեմքը մոդիլիանիոտ ա ստացվել, շարֆն էլ` պիոներոտ  :LOL:

----------


## Lethal Sweetness

Սրանք էլ իմ աշխատանքներն են  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Ժողովուրդ, ես հեչ նկարիչ չեմ


էս ու՞մ եմ տեսնում: Նկարտ լավ...  համոզված եմ լավ ել կարաս: Հեսա իմ նկարածներն էլ կգցեմ կտեսնես:

----------


## WArmanW

Մարդիկ էս էլ իմ նկարած նկարներն են: Գնահատեք;

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## Enipra

Շատ լավն են, ոնց որ ամեն մեկը մի մուլտից դուրս թռած լինեն  :Wink: 
Ընձուղտացուլաձիուկին չէի տեսել, շատ բարի հայացք ունի: Էլ չեմ ասում առաջինի հայացքի մասին:  :Smile: 
Մականվանդ տառերն էլ մեկը մյուսից դեմք են, մանավանդ` A-երը  :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

> Շատ լավն են


Շոյված եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Lethal Sweetness*, շատ հավանեցի նկարներդ, բոլոր երեքն էլ լավն էին շատ։  :Love: 
*WArmanW*, ինչ դեմքիկ կերպարներ ես նկարում։  :Acute:  Վերջին 4 նկարները լրիվ դեմքություն էին։  :Hands Up:  Հատկապես էն առաջինը ու հատկապես հայացքը։  :Love:  Ուտելու դեմք։  :Smile:  

Ի դեպ, նոր նկատեցի, որ երրորդ նկարում կենդանիների միջոցով մականունդ ես պատկերել։ Շատ հետաքրքիր է ստացվել, ապրես։  :Ok:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> 


Առաջինը լավնա  :Hands Up: , իսկը մեր ատոմի դասախոսնա  :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

էս` նկարելու  իմ սիրած թեմանա

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## WArmanW



----------


## WArmanW

առաջինը՝ իմ առաջի նկարնա ու իրան ես սարքել եմ լեքցիա լսելու հետ զուգահեռ: մնացածը արդեն թարմ նկարներից եմ դրել, նայեք հիացեք  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

_ես նկարիչ չեմ… ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ խզբզում եմ…_

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նյութ, մոտդ շատ էլ լավ է ստացվում: Շարունակիր նկարելը  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Նյութ, մոտդ շատ էլ լավ է ստացվում: Շարունակիր նկարելը


_ապրես…_

----------


## Dayana

> _ես նկարիչ չեմ… ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ խզբզում եմ…_


Վաու  :Hands Up:  Արուսիկ ջան շատ լավն է  :Wink:

----------


## Enipra

Անհոգ ու թեթև~ ...

Ուզում եմ հայտնվել քաղաքից հեռո~ւ... խաղա~ղ, դաշտ անծայր... ու անհամար խատուտիկներ  :Love:  
Չէ, բոլորը չեմ փչի, միայն մի հատիկ...   ճիշտ եմ ասում... :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

> Անհոգ ու թեթև~ ...


_Լավն ա աչոնդ…_

----------


## WArmanW

> Չէ, բոլորը չեմ փչի, միայն մի հատիկ...   ճիշտ եմ ասում...


Լավն են, իսկականից կայֆա, բա հլը յուպկի ուզոռները, մատներ, մազերը, ոշմ մասսայի տանու՜մա:

----------


## Enipra

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորին կարծիքների ու գնահատականների համար:  :Blush: 
Էս նկարը ստեղծվեց այսօր, շատ անսպասելի, ուրախ եմ, որ հավանեցիք:  :Smile:

----------


## Economist

Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու այս բաժինը մինչև հիմա չէի նայել :Think: 
Շատ հետաքրքիր նկարներ կան:
Սա էլ ես եմ նկարել մի 4 տարի առաջ…

----------


## Երկնային

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու այս բաժինը մինչև հիմա չէի նայել
> Շատ հետաքրքիր նկարներ կան:
> Սա էլ ես եմ նկարել մի 4 տարի առաջ…


_հայացքը շատ լավն ա… տխուր…_

----------


## Enipra

> Սա էլ ես եմ նկարել մի 4 տարի առաջ…


Իրոք, ինչքան տխրություն կա աչքերում: :Sad:  Լավ է ստացվել:  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Իրոք, ինչքան տխրություն կա աչքերում: Լավ է ստացվել:


Հեչ էլ տխրություն չտեսա: Լավ էլ ոտքի վրա կանգնած աղջկա նկար ա   :Smile:

----------


## Economist

Շնորհակալություն :Smile: 
Նկարի աղջկան կհաղորդեմ ձեր կարծիքները իր մասին :Ok:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Շնորհակալություն
> Նկարի աղջկան կհաղորդեմ ձեր կարծիքները իր մասին


Իմ կողմից էլ կբարևես  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու այս բաժինը մինչև հիմա չէի նայել
> Շատ հետաքրքիր նկարներ կան:
> Սա էլ ես եմ նկարել մի 4 տարի առաջ…


սիրուն աղջիկա  :Blush:

----------


## Srtik

> Սա էլ իմ սիրողական ինքնադիմանկարը...  
> 4 տարի առաջ եմ նկարել։ Այն ժամանակ երևի այսպիսին էի։


Վա՜յ, ինչ լավ ես նկարել, Ուլուանա: Շատ լավ է ստացվել: :Good:

----------


## Enipra

:Smile:

----------


## Guest

Ինչ լավն ա  :Love:

----------


## Economist

> 


Մանկությունս հիշեցի :Love:

----------


## WArmanW

> 


Երևակայությունդ ուժեղա, ափսոս չէս կիսվում:

----------


## Selene

> 


Ինչ լավն նկարա՝ անհոգ, թեթև, ուրախ, մաքուր  :Love:

----------


## Enipra

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> 


Շատ հավանեցի, խորը նկար է. դրսի մռայլը, մոխրագույնը ու գունավոր փուչիկը, որն իր մեջ անհոգություն ու երջանկություն է պարունակում... Նայում ես կողքի փշալարին ու մտածում` ախր ամեն պահի կարող է պայթեցնել գունավոր, բարալիկ փուչիկը, բայց միևնույն է` ուզում ես հավատալ, որ այդպես չի լինելու...

----------


## Enipra

> Շատ հավանեցի, խորը նկար է. դրսի մռայլը, մոխրագույնը ու գունավոր փուչիկը, որն իր մեջ անհոգություն ու երջանկություն է պարունակում... Նայում ես կողքի փշալարին ու մտածում` ախր ամեն պահի կարող է պայթեցնել գունավոր, բարալիկ փուչիկը, բայց միևնույն է` ուզում ես հավատալ, որ այդպես չի լինելու...


Այվ, դու, ինչպես միշտ, հրաշալի ու ճշգրիտ մեկնաբանեցիր: Շնորհակալ եմ  :Wink:  :Blush:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> 


*Դուրս շատ եկավ...*

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Մի քանի օր առաջ մուսաս էկավ նկարեցի:

----------


## Մանոն

> 


Ես այն կանվանեի *Մանկություն*, անհոգ, վարդագույնով թաթախված, ինչ-որ աներևույթ թաղանթով պաշտպանված… երբ դեռ չեն իմանում մեծ կյանքի դժվարությունների ու մոխրագույն դառնությունների մասին: Լավ է ստացվել Enipra ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու այս բաժինը մինչև հիմա չէի նայել
> Շատ հետաքրքիր նկարներ կան:
> Սա էլ ես եմ նկարել մի 4 տարի առաջ…


Վայ, ինչ լավ հայացք ունի։  :Smile:  Լավ ես նկարել։  :Smile: 



> 


Պուպուշ նկար է։  :Love:

----------


## Stranger

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մուսաս էկավ նկարեցի:


Շատ լավ նկար է:

----------


## Economist

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մուսաս էկավ նկարեցի:


Pegan ոճում է: Դուրս շատ եկավ :Smile:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Շնորհակալեմ նայողներից

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Քույրիկիսեմ նկարել զատիկի օրերին

----------

ուզուզ (03.02.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քույրիկիսեմ նկարել զատիկի օրերին


Վայ, ինչ պուպուշ մազեր ունի քույրիկդ։  :Love:  Դու էլ լավ պատկերել ես, ապրես։  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> Քույրիկիսեմ նկարել զատիկի օրերին


Սա ինձ ավելի դուր եկավ: Լավ լույսի զգացողություն ունես: Ուրիշ նկարներ ունե՞ս, տեղադրիր, լավ... :Wink:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan



----------


## Երկնային

> Քույրիկիսեմ նկարել զատիկի օրերին


_ինչ պուպուշ քույրիկ ա… 
շատ լավ ես նկարել…_




> 


_էստեղ նույնիսկ փոշու հոտը զգացի… մակերեսային չի, դուրս շատ եկավ… 
Ապրես…_

----------


## Enipra

Gladiator, լավն են նկարներդ: Հատկապես քույրիկիդ նկարը շատ հավանեցի, ապրես  :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

մի հատ այստեղ գրել եմ մի հատել այստեղ գրեմ.. 

մի հատ կարևոր խնդրանք ունեմ, Թեղուտի պաշտպանության համար մի այսպիսի միտք կա պատրաստել /մեր միջոցներով/ շապիկ,  մի կողմ գրված է լինելու "Փրկենք թեղուտի անտառը" սակայն դիզայն չկա  :Sad:  այդ շապիկի դիզայն է պետք պատրաստել եթե դուք կամ ձեր ծանոթները օգնեք շնորհակալ կլինեմ 
ևս մեկ անգամ անհրաժեշտ է շապիկի դիզայն պատրաստել որը իմաստով պետք է լինի բնապահպանական  իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ ուղղված Թեղուտի անտառի պաշտպանությանը, պարտադիր պահանջն է "Պրկենք թեղուտի անտառը" տեքստը որևէ մասում

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

կանցնի? չնայած ավելի կսազի որպես պաստառի նկար:

----------


## impression

vincent.jpg aman_chaman.jpg

սա էլ ես եմ նկարել  :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչ էլ համեստ  սմայլիկես դրել  :Cool:

----------


## Մանոն

Լիլ-ի տաղանդները կամաց-կամաց բացահայտում ենք, լավն են, եթե ունես էլի տեղադրիր,

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լիլ, իսկ կարողա մի օր էլ պարզվի, որ շատ լավ երգում էլ ես?  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> vincent.jpg aman_chaman.jpg
> 
> սա էլ ես եմ նկարել


 :Hands Up: 
Շատ լավն ա :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Քույրիկիսեմ նկարել զատիկի օրերին


Շատ լավն ա  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> 


Հոյակապ ա :Love: 
Մտահղացումն էլ ա օրիգինալ  :Blush:

----------


## Enipra

> սա էլ ես եմ նկարել


Բացահայտումները շարունակվում են  :Rolleyes:   :Smile: 
Վան Գոգը շատ լավն ա, Լիլ  :Wink: 


Լ.յ.ո.վ., Manon, Ուլուանա, Victory_, շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 
2 հատ էլ անկապ, աննպատակ նկար: Դե հիմա մեր հնարավորություններն էլ էս են  :Pardon:   :LOL: 
 
Պետք ա վարդ նկարել սովորել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Երկնային

_Աչքի մատիտով լավ էլ հավես ա խզբզել… 
վերջապես հասկացա, թե ինչի վրա կօգտագործեմ աչքի մատիտներս…_

----------


## Տատ

Մի չկատարված ներկայացման տիկնիկների էսքիզներ` "Տերն ու Ծառան", երկու եղբայրները
projets2.JPG
projets1.JPG

----------


## Սերխիո

> _Աչքի մատիտով լավ էլ հավես ա խզբզել… 
> վերջապես հասկացա, թե ինչի վրա կօգտագործեմ աչքի մատիտներս…_


ետ ախչնակը հաստատ յոթերորդ ամիպկից ա :Ok: 
ապրես լավն էր

----------


## Տատ

էս էլ մի ներկայացման (կայացված) աֆիշ


Հաաա... մեկ էլ` թախտս

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

5 տարի առաջ եմ արտանկարել <Ռուբենս <Եղիա դստրերի առևանգումը>> նկարից

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 5 տարի առաջ եմ արտանկարել <Ռուբենս <Եղիա դստրերի առևանգումը>> նկարից


Լավ ես արտանկարել։  :Ok:   :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> 5 տարի առաջ եմ արտանկարել <Ռուբենս <Եղիա դստրերի առևանգումը>> նկարից


Հայկ Լուրջ Չգիտեի որ սենց տաղանդավոր ես  :Ok:

----------


## Երկնային

_Gladiator, ապրես…_

----------


## Enipra

> 5 տարի առաջ եմ արտանկարել <Ռուբենս <Եղիա դստրերի առևանգումը>> նկարից


Շատ-շատ լավ է ստացվել, ապրես:  :Smile:  Նոր էլ բացեցի բնօրինակը, «Գտիր 10 տարբերություն» փորձեցի անել ու համոզվեցի, որ իրոք շատ նման է: Միակ աչք ծակող տարբերությունն էն էր, որ էն ձախ կողմի տղային ջահելացրել, մորուքը սափրել ու մազերը ֆենել ես:  :LOL:  Բայց դե դա էլ ես վարպետորեն արել, ինքը հաստատ գոհ է:  :Wink:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիցդ :Smile:

----------


## Nyuton

> 


Գլադիատոր ջան շատ լավ ես նկարում, նույնիսկ մի գույնի մատիտով: Էս նկարդ ոնցոր Ալադինի մուլտից լինի:

----------


## Economist

Հոյակապ է :Wink:  Խոսքեր չկան.

----------


## aniko

DSC00211.jpg

Սա իմ ամենավերջին գործն է  :Smile: 
ասւմ են լավն է, իսկ դուք ինչ կասեք?

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> DSC00211.jpg
> 
> Սա իմ ամենավերջին գործն է 
> ասւմ են լավն է, իսկ դուք ինչ կասեք?


Շտրիխերը շատ դուրս էկավ ապրես, միագուն բայց տաք նկար ա, մենակ որ կուժիտ ու մի քանի մասերում եզրագիծը գծով չարտահայտեիր վերջը կլիներ  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.koghbartschool.am/index.p...es/album-21/21
Մեկ տարի առաջ եմ նկարել:

----------


## Narinfinity

Արտակարգ է Անիկո , ինչ լավ ա ստացվել

----------


## Chuk

> http://www.koghbartschool.am/index.p...es/album-21/21
> Մեկ տարի առաջ եմ նկարել:


Հուսով եմ դեմ չես, որ հղումի տեսքով սարքեցի հասցեն, որ բոլորը տեսնեն նկարներդ, քո դրած տարբերակով չէր հասկացվում, որ հղում կա:

Դեռևս ժամանակ չի եղել բոլոր նկարներդ նայելու, բայց առայժմ ասեմ, որ գույներդ դուրս շատ են գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հուսով եմ դեմ չես, որ հղումի տեսքով սարքեցի հասցեն, որ բոլորը տեսնեն նկարներդ, քո դրած տարբերակով չէր հասկացվում, որ հղում կա:
> 
> Դեռևս ժամանակ չի եղել բոլոր նկարներդ նայելու, բայց առայժմ ասեմ, որ գույներդ դուրս շատ են գալիս


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ  և զգացված: :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

_KGD-շատ լավն են նկարներդ…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դեռևս ժամանակ չի եղել բոլոր նկարներդ նայելու, բայց առայժմ ասեմ, որ գույներդ դուրս շատ են գալիս


Ես էլ էի ուզում նույնն ասել. գույներդ շատ հավանեցի։  :Love:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ես էլ էի ուզում նույնն ասել. գույներդ շատ հավանեցի։


Շնորհակալ եմ, նկարչի համար շատ կարևոր է զգալ, որ գնահատված է մարդկանց կողմից, դա մեզ ստեղծագործելու ուժ է տալիս, իսկ գույներս մեր բնության թելադրանքն է, ինչ տեսնում եմ,  այն էլ նկարում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Բամակում փորձեցի նկարել, միանգամից ստացվեց: Ահա առաջին երեք աշխատանքներս:
Ձախից աջ՝ *I am nothing*, *Sea of Bitterness*, *Eva*:

----------

Freddie (30.08.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բամակում փորձեցի նկարել, միանգամից ստացվեց: Ահա առաջին երեք աշխատանքներս:
> Ձախից աջ՝ *I am nothing*, *Sea of Bitterness*, *Eva*:


Սիրուն ես նկարում։  :Smile:  
Մենակ թե ափսոս, որ ամեն ինչ, ինչպես միշտ, մռայլ ա...  :Sad:  Բայց դե քեզնից ուրիշ բան չէր էլ կարելի սպասել։  :Jpit:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Բամակում փորձեցի նկարել, միանգամից ստացվեց: Ահա առաջին երեք աշխատանքներս:
> Ձախից աջ՝ *I am nothing*, *Sea of Bitterness*, *Eva*:


էս նկարներումդ վառ արտահայտվել ա բանակային կյանքիտ ներքին եմոցիաները կապված արտաքին աշխարհի քաոսի հետ: Կամ ուրիշ բան ասեմ, փորձելեք հեռախոսով խոսալու պահին տուղթ և գրիչ պահել ձեռքի մեջ, կտեսնեք ինչ համապատասխան պատկերներ եք անում ինքնաբերաբար:

----------


## Երկնային

_օրիգինալ ա… ինձ դուր եկավ…_

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բամակում փորձեցի նկարել, միանգամից ստացվեց: Ահա առաջին երեք աշխատանքներս:
> Ձախից աջ՝ *I am nothing*, *Sea of Bitterness*, *Eva*:


ոգի կար

----------


## Rhayader

Ես պարզապես փորձում էի երեք տարբեր մարդկանց ասոցիատիվ դիմանկարներ նկարել՝ իմը, իմ այդ ժամանակվա ընկերուհի Մարիամինը (Մարիամ անունը եբրայերենից թարգմանաբար նշանակում է Դառնության Ծով) ու Անիինը: Սկսելիս չէի էլ պատկերացնում, վերջում ինչ եմ ստանալու:
Իսկ մռայլությունը... Էս ինքս մռայլ մարդ եմ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես պարզապես փորձում էի երեք տարբեր մարդկանց ասոցիատիվ դիմանկարներ նկարել՝ իմը, իմ այդ ժամանակվա ընկերուհի Մարիամինը (Մարիամ անունը եբրայերենից թարգմանաբար նշանակում է Դառնության Ծով) ու Անիինը: Սկսելիս չէի էլ պատկերացնում, վերջում ինչ եմ ստանալու:
> Իսկ մռայլությունը... Էս ինքս մռայլ մարդ եմ:


բայց մռայլ չէին  :Xeloq: 

սև ոգի կար

----------


## Երկնային

_չէ, մռայլ չի, քաոսային ա…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> բայց մռայլ չէին 
> 
> սև ոգի կար





> _չէ, մռայլ չի, քաոսային ա…_


Չգիտեմ, ինձ համար, համենայնդեպս, մռայլ ա հաստատ։ Բայց դե դա իր ոճն ա, ու էդ ոճով ինչ էլ նկարի, մռայլ ա լինելու։

----------


## Rhayader

> _չէ, մռայլ չի, քաոսային ա…_


Իրականում քաոսային ոչ մի բան չկա, սկզբից մինչև վերջ փոխկապակցված սիմվոլիզմ է :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Բամակում փորձեցի նկարել, միանգամից ստացվեց: Ահա առաջին երեք աշխատանքներս:
> Ձախից աջ՝ *I am nothing*, *Sea of Bitterness*, *Eva*:


 Դեկորատիվ գրաֆիկաներ են,   :Smile: հատվածական հաջողված զարդանախշեր կան, չգիտեմ նկարչությամբ զբաղվել ես, բայց ձեռքդ լավն է: Դու լավ մանրանկարչություն էլ կանես :Wink: ;

----------


## Rhayader

> Դեկորատիվ գրաֆիկաներ են,  հատվածական հաջողված զարդանախշեր կան, չգիտեմ նկարչությամբ զբաղվել ես, բայց ձեռքդ լավն է: Դու լավ մանրանկարչություն էլ կանես;


Ոչ մի բանով չեմ զբաղվել չորրորդ դասարանից սկսած:
Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231311076
Հեքիաթի մեջի Գրաստամատ բիձու զավակներն են, :LOL:  կարող եք գուշակել, թե ով ովա :LOL:

----------

Chuk (08.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (17.02.2009), Norton (07.01.2009), Rhayader (17.02.2009), Գալաթեա (07.01.2009), Երկնային (07.01.2009), Հայկօ (07.01.2009), Ուլուանա (07.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.01.2009)

----------


## Norton

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231311076
> Հեքիաթի մեջի Գրաստամատ բիձու զավակներն են, կարող եք գուշակել, թե ով ովա


Հայկօ, Artgeo, Æþelwulf? :Think:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հայկօ, Artgeo, Æþelwulf?


 :LOL:  :LOL: Բայց ոնց էլ նմանեցրիր,  :LOL:   :Lol2: իրականում իրանց չեմ նկարել, եթե տվյալ հեքիաթը կարդացել ես մեջի հերոսներին կճանաչես, Հերոն, Զերոն են մեկի անունը ես ել չեմ հիշում: :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Բայց ոնց էլ նմանեցրիր,  իրականում իրանց չեմ նկարել, եթե տվյալ հեքիաթը կարդացել ես մեջի հերոսներին կճանաչես, Հերոն, Զերոն են մեկի անունը ես ել չեմ հիշում:


անտաղանդ դուրս եկանք :LOL: 
վերջինը Æþelwulf-ին շատ նմանա, մեջտեղինը Ձայնալարին էլ ա նման,1ինը Կուկին… թե լրիվ անսլուխ եմ՞ :Sad:  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> անտաղանդ դուրս եկանք
> վերջինը Æþelwulf-ին շատ նմանա, մեջտեղինը Ձայնալարին էլ ա նման,1ինը Կուկին… թե լրիվ անսլուխ եմ՞


Երեխեքից չեմ նկարել, :Lol2:  երևակայությունով եմ նկարել, բայց որ նմանեցնում ես :LOL:  խնդիր չկա, կարան քո ասած մարդիկ էլ լինեն :Lol2:

----------


## Norton

> Երեխեքից չեմ նկարել, երևակայությունով եմ նկարել, բայց որ նմանեցնում ես խնդիր չկա, կարան քո ասած մարդիկ էլ լինեն


էէէ :Sad: 
 բա գրել էիր գուշակեք ով ով է, ես էլ երևակայությունս շարժեցի ով ով կլինի :LOL:  լավնա նկարը, փաստորեն հեքիաթի հերոսներից պետքա ման գաի :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> էէէ
>  բա գրել էիր գուշակեք ով ով է, ես էլ երևակայությունս շարժեցի ով ով կլինի լավնա նկարը, փաստորեն հեքիաթի հերոսներից պետքա ման գաի


 :Yes:  Ստիպված պետքա հեքիաթը կարդաս, որ ճանաչես, :Tongue: եթե դեռ չես կարդացել:

----------


## Norton

> Ստիպված պետքա հեքիաթը կարդաս, որ ճանաչես,եթե դեռ չես կարդացել:


Կարդացել եմ, բայց շա՜տ շուտ, հիմա լավ չեմ հիշում ով ով կլիներ, բայց մեկա ակումցիներին շատ նմանա :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Կարդացել եմ, բայց շա՜տ շուտ, հիմա լավ չեմ հիշում ով ով կլիներ, բայց մեկա ակումցիներին շատ նմանա


Շնորհակալություն, :Smile:  բայց լավ միտք ասիր :Think:  սրանից հետո հեքիաթի հերոսներին ակումբցիներից կդնեմ :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարդացել եմ, բայց շա՜տ շուտ, հիմա լավ չեմ հիշում ով ով կլիներ, բայց մեկա ակումցիներին շատ նմանա


Շա՜տ շուտ *դժվար թե կարդացած լինես*  :Wink: :

----------


## Kuk

> անտաղանդ դուրս եկանք
> վերջինը Æþelwulf-ին շատ նմանա, մեջտեղինը Ձայնալարին էլ ա նման,1ինը Կուկին… թե լրիվ անսլուխ եմ՞


Ես չեմ, հաստատ. ես տենց տռուսիկ չունեմ :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

> Հեքիաթի մեջի Գրաստամատ բիձու զավակներն են, կարող եք գուշակել, թե ով ովա


_ես սիրահարվեցի_

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկօ, Artgeo, Æþelwulf?





> անտաղանդ դուրս եկանք
> վերջինը Æþelwulf-ին շատ նմանա, մեջտեղինը Ձայնալարին էլ ա նման,1ինը Կուկին… թե լրիվ անսլուխ եմ՞


 :Shok: 
Անդո, ինձ վաբշե նման չի  :Angry2: 

Էն առաջինը լիներ, գուցե և համաձայնվեի, բայց վերջինի հետ երբեք  :Angry2: 

 :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> _ես սիրահարվեցի_


Որ մեկին?  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Որ մեկին?


_վերջինին, ինքը անվնաս ա_

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> _վերջինին, ինքը անվնաս ա_


Ի՞նչ գիտես... :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ի՞նչ գիտես...


_Հայկօյի հեքիաթից_

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> _վերջինին, ինքը անվնաս ա_


http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif  Նյուտ աչքիս իրան ձևա տվել :LOL:  Լա նայի Գրաստամատից թաքուն աղջիկների հետ հանդիպումա, կամ էլ խմածա, չի ջոկում :LOL:  :LOL:  Ամեն դեպքում վստահել պետք չի :LOL:  :Think:

----------

Chuk (08.01.2009), Երկնային (07.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (08.01.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Շա՜տ շուտ *դժվար թե կարդացած լինես* :


Ո՞նց ուրեմն հաստատ լավ չեմ հիշում, իմ ասածը Հովհաննես Թումանյանի հեքիաթներից էր կարծեմ :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Վերջին մի քանի էջերի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Ակումբցիների նկարներ և ծաղրանկարներ» թեմայից` վերջինիս չհամապատասխանելու պատճառով։*

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Հերթական Էլֆը

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իրանն ու հագուստը շատ լավ են ստացվել։  :Ok:  Բայց դեմքն ու մատները մի քիչ չհավանեցի...  :Blush:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Արտանկար ածուխով,
«Նկարիչը Եվ Իր Մայրը» - Արշիլ Գորկի

----------


## Second Chance

> Արտանկար ածուխով,
> «Նկարիչը Եվ Իր Մայրը» - Արշիլ Գորկի


Մարմինները շատ լղոզված են, ծավալ չկա  :Smile: 
եթե կարող ես բնանկարն էլ դիր/երևի մոտդ լուսանկարն է/ , որ համեմատելու բան լինի :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Արտանկար ածուխով,
> «Նկարիչը Եվ Իր Մայրը» - Արշիլ Գորկի


Հայտնի ու տպավորիչ նկար է: Ու այստեղ էլ մոր ձեռքերը չկան :Love:  բայց այստեղ մեր նկարածները չէի՞նք դնում:

----------


## Rhayader

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231311076
> Հեքիաթի մեջի Գրաստամատ բիձու զավակներն են, կարող եք գուշակել, թե ով ովա


Վերջն էր))) բացեց, նամանավանդ Հոմոն :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Մարմինները շատ լղոզված են, ծավալ չկա 
> եթե կարող ես բնանկարն էլ դիր/երևի մոտդ լուսանկարն է/ , որ համեմատելու բան լինի


Ծավա՞լ  :Smile: 
Սա Արշիլ Գորկու (Ոստանիկ Ադոյանի) ամենահայտնի կտավներից մեկի` «Նկարիչը և Իր Մայրը» կտավի արտանկարն է: Ընդ որում, եթե նկատեցիր, ասեցի կտավի արտանկար է, իսկ արտանկարը կատարվելէ ածուխով: 

Ահա և աշխարհահրչակ կտավը...

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Հայտնի ու տպավորիչ նկար է: Ու այստեղ էլ մոր ձեռքերը չկան բայց այստեղ մեր նկարածները չէի՞նք դնում:


Մոր ձեռքերը նկարված չեն (կամ ջնջված են) նկարչի կողմից: Սա իմ նկարած արտանկարն է  :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

Համեմատեցի  իրար հետ, վատ  չի  մենակ  աչքերը  երկուսի  մոտ  էլ  < խաղացող>  ես  նկարել, իսկ  բնօրինակում  ոնց  որ  թե  մտախոհ  են.Ընդհանուր  լավ  ա.

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Համեմատեցի  իրար հետ, վատ  չի  մենակ  աչքերը  երկուսի  մոտ  էլ  < խաղացող>  ես  նկարել, իսկ  բնօրինակում  ոնց  որ  թե  մտախոհ  են.Ընդհանուր  լավ  ա.


Դէ ես արտանկար նկարելուց չեմ փորձում լիովին պատճե ստանալ: Ես արտանկար հասկանում եմ էն ինչ որ դու ես տեսնում կտավին նայելուց: Ոնց որ նկարիչը՝ կտավը նկարելուց նկարել է այն ինչ որ ինքը տեսել է լուսանկարին նայելուց: Համոզված եմ որ կտավը լուսանկարի պատճեն չէ: Ահա և խոսքերիս ապացույցը...

----------


## karina13

Ողջույն բոլորին: Սրանք էլ իմ նկարածներն են

----------

Annushka (18.02.2009), Chuk (19.02.2009), Firegirl777 (18.02.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (18.02.2009), Kita (18.02.2009), Երկնային (18.02.2009), Լեո (20.02.2009), Մարկիզ (19.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2009), Սելավի (19.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ողջույն բոլորին: Սրանք էլ իմ նկարածներն են


Հետաքրքիր նկարներ են  :Smile: : Յուղաներկով չե՞ս փորձել:

----------


## karina13

Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:  
Յուղաներկով փորձել եմ, բայց դա նախ թանկ հաճույք է, համ էլ  ես ջրաներկ եմ սիրում Հիմա ....  :Wink:

----------


## karina13

Եւս մի քանիսը ...

----------

Ariadna (19.02.2009), Chuk (19.02.2009), Economist (06.09.2009), Firegirl777 (19.02.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (18.02.2009), Jarre (18.02.2009), Narinfinity (20.02.2009), Արտիստ (18.02.2009), Դեկադա (19.02.2009), Երկնային (18.02.2009), Մարկիզ (19.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2009), Սելավի (19.02.2009), Քամի (19.02.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Եւս մի քանիսը ...


Շատ հավանեցի արտահայտվելուտ ձևը :Smile:  Հատկապես 1 և 3-ը ....

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ողջույն բոլորին: Սրանք էլ իմ նկարածներն են


 Ողջույն Կարինե ջան, նկարներդ հետաքրքիր են, իսկ ինչ որ տեղ սովորել ես, թե ինքնուս ես, նկարում ես ուղղակի հետաքրքրության համար?:  :Smile:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Եւս մի քանիսը ...


2րդ նկարը հրաշքա :Love:

----------


## Հայկօ

Նկարել եմ 2003-ին: Էդ ժամանակ ձեռքս դեռ նոր էր վարժվում Photoshop-ին  :Smile: :
Ոչ մի արտաքին ռեսուրս չեմ օգտագործել, ամեն ինչ ստեղծված է Photoshop-ի ներքին միջոցներով:

*«Քվեատուփ»*

----------

Firegirl777 (19.02.2009), Jarre (18.02.2009), Kita (18.02.2009), Moon (18.02.2009), WArmanW (01.07.2009), Yeghoyan (31.07.2010), Երկնային (18.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2009), Քամի (19.02.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

_վույ, սրտիկ 

Կարինա, նկարածներդ ինձ շատ-շատ դուր եկան_

----------


## Kuk

Հայկօ, էդ քվեատուփ չի, էդ Վալենտինի օրը որ դպրոցներում դնում են, երեխեքը նամակներ են գցում, դրանից ա :Jpit:  
Լավն ա :Good:

----------

Sona_Yar (19.02.2009), Երկնային (18.02.2009), Ռեդ (18.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Հայկօ, էդ քվեատուփ չի, էդ Վալենտինի օրը որ դպրոցներում դնում են, երեխեքը նամակներ են գցում, դրանից ա 
> Լավն ա


Հա, ուղակի զամոկների պահն էլ մի քիչ անտրամաբանական է :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *karina13-ի* խոսքերից  
> Եւս մի քանիսը ...


Էս ինչ սիրուն  նկարներ  են....մանավանդ վերջինը :Smile:

----------


## karina13

Շնորհակալություն   :Kiss: 
նկարչության եմ գնացել  4 տարեկանից, հետո սովորել եմ  ՀՊՃՀ-ում ցավոք արվեստից հեռու մասնագիտությամբ:  հետո Ռոսլին արվեստի ինստիտուտ, բայց կիսատ թողեցի աշխատանքիս խանգարում էր... Սենց խառը բաներ...

----------


## karina13

նկարում եմ որովհետեւ չեմ կարող չնկարել, եթե չնկարեմ կխելագարվեմ ...

----------


## Երկնային

> Հա, ուղակի զամոկների պահն էլ մի քիչ անտրամաբանական է


_Ինչի՞ ա անտրամաբանական. սրտիկ ա կողպեքած. բանալին գտեք, բացեք կողպեքը _

----------


## Firegirl777

Շատ էլ տրամաբանական է ուղղակի ի ցույց հանում են այն, որ ոչ ոք չի կարող այն բացել, իրականում այնքան բաց է, որքանով հասարակական զուգարանը, ես այդպես եմ հասկանում, շատ լավ է միտքը արտահայտված, իսկը մեր ընտրությունները

----------


## karina13

:Blush:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.02.2009), Bodyguard (06.09.2009), CactuSoul (22.01.2010), Firegirl777 (19.02.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (23.02.2009), Kita (19.02.2009), masivec (19.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (24.02.2009), Narinfinity (20.02.2009), Rhayader (20.02.2009), Sona_Yar (20.02.2009), Երկնային (19.02.2009), Լեո (19.02.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (14.06.2009), Ուլուանա (21.02.2009), Քամի (19.02.2009), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարինա ջան, հավանեցի: Անկեղծ են:

----------


## Կիվի

Կառինե ջան ես պաստանովկեքը ինձ շատ ծանոթ են, կարոգա անցած տարի ռոսլինում ես սովորել՞

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> 


Կարինա ջան, նատյուրմորտներդ լավն են, որպես ուսուցողական աշխատանքներ, բայց մնացած նկարներիդ մեջ մի տեսակ արհեստական բան կա, չգիտեմ կընդունես, թե չէ, բայց  , :Blush: իմ կարծիքով  դա նրանիցա, որ հնարել ես,  բնականից քիչ ես  օգտվել, անկեղծ չես եղել ու փորձել ես սիրունացնես և դրանից նկարներդ կաշկանդված են: Լավ ձեռք ունես, բայց մյուս անգամ նկարելուց նկարիր միայն քեզ համար և մի մտածիր, որ պետքե որևէ մեկին ցույց տաս: :Smile:  Ամենակարևորը նկարչության մեջ անկեղծ եղիր և մի հնարիր:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.02.2009)

----------


## Firegirl777

Կարինա ջան իսկ որտեղ ես սովորել նկարչություն, պատահմամբ ուսուցիչդ Նորայր Վասիլիվչը չէ՞

----------


## karina13

Հա սովորելեմ  :Wink:   գուցե ծանոթ ենք՞   :Dntknw:

----------


## karina13

> Կարինա ջան իսկ որտեղ ես սովորել նկարչություն, պատահմամբ ուսուցիչդ Նորայր Վասիլիվչը չէ՞


չէ Նորայր Վասիլիվչը ինձ ծանոթ չի  Firegirl777 ջան

----------


## karina13

> Կառինե ջան ես պաստանովկեքը ինձ շատ ծանոթ են, կարոգա անցած տարի ռոսլինում ես սովորել՞


հաա իմացա  ... Բարեւ Լիլիթ  :Smile:   Ինչպես ես ՞ ,  Ռւսլինում ինչ կա՞ , երեխեքին ջերմ բարեւներս   :Kiss:

----------


## karina13

> Կարինա ջան, նատյուրմորտներդ լավն են, որպես ուսուցողական աշխատանքներ, բայց մնացած նկարներիդ մեջ մի տեսակ արհեստական բան կա, չգիտեմ կընդունես, թե չէ, բայց  ,իմ կարծիքով  դա նրանիցա, որ հնարել ես,  բնականից քիչ ես  օգտվել, անկեղծ չես եղել ու փորձել ես սիրունացնես և դրանից նկարներդ կաշկանդված են: Լավ ձեռք ունես, բայց մյուս անգամ նկարելուց նկարիր միայն քեզ համար և մի մտածիր, որ պետքե որևէ մեկին ցույց տաս: Ամենակարևորը նկարչության մեջ անկեղծ եղիր և մի հնարիր:


Շնորհակալ եմ անկեղծ կարծիքիդ համար: :Wink: 
եթե անկեղծությունը չլիներ ես չէի նկարի .... ես հոգեւոր անկեղծությունը նկատի ունեմ..

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.02.2009)

----------


## Կիվի

> հաա իմացա  ... Բարեւ Լիլիթ   Ինչպես ես ՞ ,  Ռւսլինում ինչ կա՞ , երեխեքին ջերմ բարեւներս


Կարինե ջան կներես չեմ կարող երեխեքին բարևներդ հասցնել, քանի որ ես էլ եմ դուրս եկել, հիմա ուրիշ տեղ եմ սովորում :Xeloq:  
Բայց քո նկարած նկարները ինձ էն ժամանակ ել դուր եկան, մնացած ուսանողների նկարներից տարբերվում էին. Լավ է, բնական է :Acute:

----------

karina13 (20.02.2009)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Դու մի ասա գունանկարել եմ անում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.02.2009), Ariadna (15.06.2009), Chuk (23.02.2009), Enigmatic (24.02.2009), Enipra (12.04.2009), karina13 (24.02.2009), Kita (06.09.2009), Kuk (06.09.2009), Morpheus_NS (24.02.2009), Second Chance (25.02.2009), Երկնային (23.02.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (23.02.2009), Ուլուանա (23.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Դու մի ասա գունանկարել եմ անում:


Ու բավականին հետաքրքիր ես անում, բոլոր գունանկարներդ ե՞ն էս ոճի մեջ: Գույներդ շատ նուրբ են և պաստելային, :Smile:  դեկորատիվ նատյուրմորտ ես արել: :Smile:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (25.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դու մի ասա գունանկարել եմ անում:


Դուրս շատ եկավ, ապրես :Hands Up:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (25.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Դու մի ասա գունանկարել եմ անում


Իմ սիրած գույներն են :Love: 
Որ նայում ես թվում է թե կիսատ է,  ինչ որ հագեցման կարիք ունի, բայց զգում ես որ հագեցնես կփչանա... 
Ապրես շատ լավ է, էլի դիր եթե ունես :Wink:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (25.02.2009)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Էնքան եմ mous բռնել, տեսեք ձեռքս փակվել ա թե չե?

----------

Apsara (15.06.2009), Kita (06.09.2009), Kuk (15.06.2009), Sona_Yar (07.09.2009), WArmanW (15.06.2009), Yeghoyan (31.07.2010), Լուսաբեր (15.06.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (16.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2009), Սլիմ (08.09.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Էնքան եմ mous բռնել, տեսեք ձեռքս փակվել ա թե չե?


 :Love: սիրուն նկարա... սիրում եմ սև ու սպիտակ նկարներ... երբեմն դրանք ավելի շատ բան կարող են արտահայտել, քան գունավորները, իմ կարծիքով :Blush:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (14.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Էնքան եմ mous բռնել, տեսեք ձեռքս փակվել ա թե չե?


Չէ փառք աստծու չի փակվել ու մենք դեռ էլի քո նկարներով կհիանանք :Smile: 
Շատ իրական էր, իմ սիրած ոճը՝ առանց գույների, բայց բոլոր գույները կան

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (15.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Էնքան եմ mous բռնել, տեսեք ձեռքս փակվել ա թե չե?


Հետաքրքիր ես նկարում. մի օր արի ակումբի հանդիպման, ինձ նկարի էլի :Blush:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (15.06.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Էնքան եմ mous բռնել, տեսեք ձեռքս փակվել ա թե չե?


Ամուր գծանկար ունես,ծավալներով արված, իսկ գծանկարը նկարչության հիմքն է, ապրես, ուղղակի աշխատի մյուս անգամ ֆիգուրան ամբողջովին հետևից չանես, թեկուզ դեմքը կիսապրոֆիլ արա, որ ամբողջանա, այսպես մի տեսակ կիսատ է նայվում իմ կարծիքով:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (16.06.2009)

----------


## Enipra

Վերջերս սկսել եմ լուսանկարներից արտանկարել, որ ձեռքս մի քիչ բացվի: Առայժմ էդքան էլ նման չի ստացվում,  շտրիխներն էլ անում եմ ոնց պատահի: Մինչև մի օր ճիշտը կսովորեմ: Երևի:  ::}:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2010), A.r.p.i. (22.01.2010), aerosmith (06.09.2009), Ambrosine (06.09.2009), Bodyguard (06.09.2009), Chuk (06.09.2009), cold skin (07.09.2009), Enigmatic (06.09.2009), Farfalla (23.01.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (07.09.2009), Kita (06.09.2009), masivec (06.09.2009), Norton (06.09.2009), Second Chance (06.09.2009), Tig (22.01.2010), Ungrateful (06.09.2009), WArmanW (06.09.2009), Yeghoyan (31.07.2010), Երկնային (05.09.2009), Լեո (06.09.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (05.09.2009), Նարե (05.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.09.2009), Սարգսյան (06.09.2009), Քամի (07.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (05.09.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ապրես Enipra ջան, լավա ստացվել, եթե կարելիա մի քիչ մանրանամ, :Smile:  նախ ասեմ, որ բավականին լավ ձեռք ունես ու ինձ համար հայտնագործություն էր, որ դու նկարում ես, ուրախ եմ դրա համար: :Wink:  Առաջի նստած կնոջ մեջ շարժումը լավ ես ստացել, ամենից շատ ինձ կոշիկները դուր եկան, ամուր են նկարված: Տղամարդու ֆիգուրան լավ ես արել, ամենահաջողվածնա,  չհաշված դեմքը, որ կաշկանդվածա, բայց շորը հատկապես թևի մասը գրագետ շտրիխներով ծավալներ ես ստացել:Վերջի նկարում կնոջ դեմքի կրճատումը խախտել ես, մանրացել ես, փորձել ես սիրունացնես: :Smile:  Ապրես, որ աշխատում ես, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ նատուրայից օգտվես, ճիշտա դժվարա, բայց ժուրնալներից արտանկարելը ավելի քիչ բան կտա քեզ, քան նատուրայից նկարելը:

----------

Enipra (06.09.2009), Second Chance (06.09.2009), WArmanW (08.09.2009)

----------


## Enipra

Բոլորին շնորհակալություն դիտելու համար:




> Ապրես Enipra ջան, լավա ստացվել, եթե կարելիա մի քիչ մանրանամ,


Շնորհակալ եմ, ԿԳԴ ջան, քո կարծիքին հատկապես շատ էի սպասում: Շատ թանկ եմ գնահատում խորհուրդներդ, իրոք: Կաշխատեմ անպայման հետևել:  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (06.09.2009)

----------


## WArmanW

Արփենի՞կ, հբը կսես չմ կ՛արա: Էս տիպի նկարների հմա գժվում եմ ես: Շատ շատ լավ ես արտանկարել, մի քիչ գիտե՞ս ինչնա պակաս, շատ ուժեղ լույսը ու շատ ուժեղ ստվերը, իմ մոտ էլ էր ժամանակին սենց ստացվում: Դե աշխատի, աշխատի...

Հ.Գ. Հա մեկ ել որ նկար ես քցում Ակումբ, մի հատ խաբար արա, մարդ ես բա որ չմտնեի չտենաի, դու պատկերացնում ես ինչ էր կատարվելու:

----------

Enipra (07.09.2009)

----------


## Սարգսյան

առաջինը  հավանում եմ  :Smile:  մի տեսակ էդ նկարից էրևում ա որ ավելին կարաս...
Ես էլ նորությունների դեվիանթում էի ման գալիս...  դու մի ասա, դրանք ավելի մոտ էին:  :Wink:

----------

Enipra (07.09.2009)

----------


## Enipra

> Արփենի՞կ, հբը կսես չմ կ՛արա: Էս տիպի նկարների հմա գժվում եմ ես: Շատ շատ լավ ես արտանկարել, մի քիչ գիտե՞ս ինչնա պակաս, շատ ուժեղ լույսը ու շատ ուժեղ ստվերը, իմ մոտ էլ էր ժամանակին սենց ստացվում: Դե աշխատի, աշխատի...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հա մեկ ել որ նկար ես քցում Ակումբ, մի հատ խաբար արա, մարդ ես բա որ չմտնեի չտենաի, դու պատկերացնում ես ինչ էր կատարվելու:


Աբրիկոս, Արմ:  :Jpit:  Լույս ու ստվերի մասին դիտարկումդ շաաատ տեղին էր, 100% համաձայն եմ:

Հ.Գ. Էլ մի, ո՞նց կարող ա դու Ակումբ չմտնեիր:  :Tongue: 




> առաջինը  հավանում եմ  մի տեսակ էդ նկարից էրևում ա որ ավելին կարաս...
> Ես էլ նորությունների դեվիանթում էի ման գալիս...  դու մի ասա, դրանք ավելի մոտ էին:


Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:  Հա, deviant-ում վաղուց նորություն չեմ դրել ու ընդհանրապես մի քիչ մոռացության եմ մատնել: Լավ հիշեցրիր:  :Smile:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Այլ մասնագիտություն ունեցող աղջնակը սիրողական նկարչությամբ է զբաղվում ու լավ ել ստացվում ա: ՎարմանՎ ի նման, թե չե էնքան նկարչական ավարտածներ գիտեմ որ դրան չի հասնի:

----------

Enipra (08.09.2009), WArmanW (08.09.2009)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

e}|{ik ի համար

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2010), WArmanW (26.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (23.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (21.09.2009)

----------


## Շաքէ

Շաքէ

Խաղաղութեան մասին:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2010), A.r.p.i. (22.01.2010), Agni (23.01.2010), CactuSoul (22.01.2010), cold skin (22.01.2010), Enipra (22.01.2010), Farfalla (23.01.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (22.01.2010), karina13 (11.05.2010), Kuk (24.01.2010), Tig (22.01.2010), Դատարկություն (22.01.2010), Դեկադա (22.01.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.03.2010), Լեո (23.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (22.01.2010), Շինարար (22.01.2010), Ուլուանա (22.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

Շնորհակալութիւն  դիտելու եւ ջերմ խոսքերի համար:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ապրես Շաքէ ջան,  լավ ես նկարում,  կուզեի ավելին իմանալ քո նկարների մասին, եթե ունես աշխատանքներ  անպայման դիր: Էս երկու աշխատանքներից ինձ առաջինը ավելի դուր եկավ, ավելի անկաշկանդա արված քան մյուսը, զգացվումա, որ լավ ձեռք ունես, գծանկարդ էլ ա ամուր, դիմանկարը ամենաբարդ ժանրերից մեկնա, կարևորը արտաքին նմանություը չի, այլ ներքին խարակտերը: ՄԻ քիչ կոմպոզիցիանա խախտված առաջի նկարի մեջ, ֆիգուրան կտավի մեջ շատ մեծ ես վարցրել, գլուխը դուրսա մնում, երկրորդում էլ ավելի շատ նմանության վրա ես աշխատել, մի քիչ անկենդանա ստացվել իմ կարծիքով: :Smile:  Ամենակարևոր, որ նկարում ես ու լավ ես նկարում,սպասում եմ նոր նկարների:  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (22.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

Սիրելի ԿԳԴ,
Շնորհակալ եմ դիտողութեան համար,էլի մի քիչ յետոյ նկար կուղարկեմ: :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (23.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

իւղաներկ պաստառի վրայ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.01.2010), Agni (23.01.2010), Ambrosine (23.01.2010), CactuSoul (24.01.2010), Farfalla (23.01.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (10.02.2010), Kuk (24.01.2010), SSS (08.05.2010), Surveyr (25.01.2010), Tig (09.02.2010), Yeghoyan (28.01.2010), Դատարկություն (23.01.2010), Դեկադա (23.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (23.01.2010), Ձայնալար (23.01.2010), Նարե (23.01.2010), Շինարար (23.01.2010), Ուլուանա (24.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սիրելի ԿԳԴ,
> Շնորհակալ եմ դիտողութեան համար,էլի մի քիչ յետոյ նկար կուղարկեմ:


 Խնդրեմ Շաքէ ջաջ, հուսով եմ ընդունում ես դիտողություններս,  :Wink: եթե կա նկար, պետք է նաև դիտողություն ու քննադատություն լինի, ես էլ քեզ կխնդրեի, որ իմ նկարներին դիտողություն անես:  :Smile: Լավ ես նկարում, խոսք չկա, բայց Էս վերջի նկարներում էլի տեղադրման խնդիր կա,ընդհանուր մեծ ես տեղադրել, դրանից նկարիդ մեջ օդը պակասումա, ֆիգուրան դուրս ա մնում, մի քիչ ինքնուսական մոտեցում կա իմ կարծիքով, երևի նկարելուց փորձել ես նմանեցնես բնորդին: Աշխատի մյուս նկարդ անելուց համարձակ անես,մեծ կտորներով, ծավալներով, եթե ունես նատյուրմորտներ կամ բնանկարներ կուզեի դրանք էլ տեսնել: :Smile:

----------


## Շաքէ

Այստեղ ուղարկել եմ մի շարք նկարչութիւններ տարբեր թեմաներով,
մի քանիսը իւղաներկ են ու նաեւ ակրիլիք աշխատանքներ:


www.artwanted.com_spiritual forms -colors_35073_752692.jpgwww.artwanted.com_abstract_35073_754398.jpgwww.artwanted.com_still life_35073_686232.jpgwww.artwanted.com_Girl with yellow background_35073_659989.jpgwww.negarkhaneh.ir_بدون عنوان_amanwithpigeon_Fixd.jpg

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.01.2010), A.r.p.i. (24.01.2010), Agni (23.01.2010), Ambrosine (23.01.2010), Enipra (09.02.2010), Farfalla (29.01.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (10.02.2010), karina13 (11.05.2010), Sona_Yar (29.01.2010), SSS (08.05.2010), Tig (09.02.2010), Դատարկություն (24.01.2010), Դեկադա (23.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (23.01.2010), Շինարար (23.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շաքե ջան, շնորհակալություն նկարների համար: Հատկապես հավանեցի 332 գրառման առաջին նկարը:

----------

Շաքէ (30.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

> Շաքե ջան, շնորհակալություն նկարների համար: Հատկապես հավանեցի 332 գրառման առաջին նկարը:


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ սերելի Ձայնալար:

----------


## AniwaR

> Ապրես Շաքէ ջան,  լավ ես նկարում,  կուզեի ավելին իմանալ քո նկարների մասին, եթե ունես աշխատանքներ  անպայման դիր: Էս երկու աշխատանքներից ինձ առաջինը ավելի դուր եկավ, ավելի անկաշկանդա արված քան մյուսը, զգացվումա, որ լավ ձեռք ունես, գծանկարդ էլ ա ամուր, դիմանկարը ամենաբարդ ժանրերից մեկնա, կարևորը արտաքին նմանություը չի, այլ ներքին խարակտերը: ՄԻ քիչ կոմպոզիցիանա խախտված առաջի նկարի մեջ, ֆիգուրան կտավի մեջ շատ մեծ ես վարցրել, գլուխը դուրսա մնում, երկրորդում էլ ավելի շատ նմանության վրա ես աշխատել, մի քիչ անկենդանա ստացվել իմ կարծիքով: Ամենակարևոր, որ նկարում ես ու լավ ես նկարում,սպասում եմ նոր նկարների:


Իսկ օրինակ ինձ ոչ թե անհանգստացնում է խախտված կոմպոզիցիան, որ նկարի մեջ ֆիգուրան մեծ մասշտաբով ա տեղադրված (գուցե դա էլ շեշտելու ձև է), այլ ԵՐԵԽՈՒ դեմքի արտահայտությունը: Էդ նկարից երեխա չի նայում:  :Smile:  



Նույնը, իմ չափազանց համեստ կարծիքով, կարելի է նկատել Շաքեի նկարած մյուս բոլոր փոքրիկների մոտ:

----------

Tig (09.02.2010), Շաքէ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

Եթէ աւելի խորանաս մարդկանց դէմքերի վրայ կը տեսնէս երեխաներ կան որ այս աշխարհում  այնքան դժւարութեւնների միջով են անցել որ երբեմն աւելի  փորձառու մարդու արտայայտութիւն ունեն քան մեծ մարդու այս նկարը յատուկ նւիրւած է աշխարհում կռիւ եւ անարդարութիւն տեսած երեխաներին եւ այն մեծերին նաեւ որ իրենց մանկութիւնը անցել է այդպէս:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.01.2010), Ambrosine (24.01.2010), Դեկադա (25.01.2010), Էդուարդ_man (25.01.2010), Շինարար (24.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (25.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

Երէք ջրաներկ եւ Ակրիլիք աշխատանքներ են,յոյս ունեմ սիրէք :Smile:  :Smile:  


1-տղան զբոսայգում

2-աղջիկը տան բակում

3-աղաւնիներ

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.01.2010), Ambrosine (30.01.2010), Ariadna (09.02.2010), CactuSoul (29.01.2010), Chuk (28.01.2010), Enipra (09.02.2010), Farfalla (29.01.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (10.02.2010), Kuk (29.01.2010), Rammstein (09.02.2010), Sona_Yar (29.01.2010), SSS (08.05.2010), Tig (09.02.2010), Yeghoyan (28.01.2010), Դատարկություն (28.01.2010), Կաթիլ (28.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (28.01.2010), Հայկօ (28.01.2010), Շինարար (28.01.2010), Ուլուանա (28.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (28.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շաքէ ջան վերջի դրված գործերը բավականին լավն են ու շատ  սիրուն կոլորիտ ունեն, աղավնիների մեջ արդեն օդ կա, թեթևություն կա երևի ջրաներկն էլ է նպաստել, իսկ տղան զբոսայգում նկարի մեջ ազատություն, վռձնահարվածների և մտքի ազատություն: :Smile:   Աղջիկը տան բակում լավն է, բայց էլի տեղադրման խնդիր ունի, կոպիտ ասած լուսանցք չկա,եթե մի փոքր կողքերից տարածություն էիր թողել կոմպոզիցիոն դիմանկարը ավելի ամբողջական  կնայվեր: Ապրես... :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (29.01.2010), Դատարկություն (28.01.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Շաքե ջան, նկարներիդ մեջ ամենաշատն ինձ դուր է եկել այն հանգամանքը, որ նկարներդ հատկացված տարածության մեջ չեն տեղավորվում, դուրս են գալիս, չգիտեմ, թե դու դա մտածված ես արել, թե ոչ, բայց այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ կարծես ասում ես՝ ամեն ինչ չի, որ հնարավոր է կամ ի վիճակի եմ պատկերել, մի խոսքով, հրաշք բաներ են…

----------

Yeghoyan (29.01.2010), Դատարկություն (28.01.2010), Շաքէ (30.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

Սիրելի Շինարար շատ շնորհակալ եմ քեզանից այս գեղեցիկ մեկնաբանութեան համար: :Wink:

----------

Շինարար (28.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

Սիրելի ԿԳԴ շնորհակալ եմ մանրակրկիտ դիտումների համար: :Wink:

----------

ԿԳԴ (28.01.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Իսկ օրինակ ինձ ոչ թե անհանգստացնում է խախտված կոմպոզիցիան, որ նկարի մեջ ֆիգուրան մեծ մասշտաբով ա տեղադրված (գուցե դա էլ շեշտելու ձև է), այլ ԵՐԵԽՈՒ դեմքի արտահայտությունը: *Էդ նկարից երեխա չի նայում*:  
> 
> 
> 
> Նույնը, իմ չափազանց համեստ կարծիքով, կարելի է նկատել Շաքեի նկարած մյուս բոլոր փոքրիկների մոտ:


Շաքէ ջան, նախ շատ ապրես մեզ գեղագիտական  հաճույք պատճառելու համար: Ես էլ եմ նկատել, որ քո մոտ մանկական դեմքերի արտահայտությունները մի քիչ մեծական են:Կամ դա կապված է այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ դիմանկար անելը մի քիչ դժվար է, ավելի շուտ արտահայտել ճիշտ հուզական աշխարհը դյուրին չէ, կամ էլ դու այդ ձևով ուզում ես ընդգծել ինչ որ խարհուրդ պարունակող էլեմենտ: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ քո կարծիքը: Ամեն դեպքում շատ գեղեցիկ նկարներ են:

----------

Շաքէ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

> Շաքէ ջան, նախ շատ ապրես մեզ գեղագիտական  հաճույք պատճառելու համար: Ես էլ եմ նկատել, որ քո մոտ մանկական դեմքերի արտահայտությունները մի քիչ մեծական են:Կամ դա կապված է այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ դիմանկար անելը մի քիչ դժվար է, ավելի շուտ արտահայտել ճիշտ հուզական աշխարհը դյուրին չէ, կամ էլ դու այդ ձևով ուզում ես ընդգծել ինչ որ խարհուրդ պարունակող էլեմենտ: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ քո կարծիքը: Ամեն դեպքում շատ գեղեցիկ նկարներ են:


Նախ շատ շնորհակալ ձեր կարծիքների համար,բայց խնդիրը ոչ թէ դիմանկարի նկարելու հեշտ կամ դժւար լինելն է այլ այն հանգամանքը որ ընդհանրապէս միայն Ֆիզիքական նմանութիւն հանելը չէ որ արւեստագէտին կամ գեղանկարիչին մղում է ստեղծագործելու այլ հենց յուզականը ,հոգեկան աշխարհը գումարած նկարիչի անձնական մտորումները եւ զգացմունքները որը ստեղծագործելու առիթ է տալիս
եւ ստեղծում ե մի նկար որ ավելի խոր մի բան կարող է փոխանցել :Տեսէք օրինակ իմփերսոնիստական նկարչութիւններում նկարչութիւնը փոխանցում է մթնոլորտի զգացողութիւնը գոյներով ,յետոյ էքսպրեսիոն նկարչութիւնում շեշտաւորւում է ներքինը ,զգացմունքնեը ,յուզմունքները օգտագործելով արտայայտիչ գոյներ եւ այլն եւ յետոյ նկարչութեան մէջ կայ մի գաղտնիք ուզում է դա լինի դիմանկար ,բնանկար որ բառերով արտայայտել չի լինի ,եթէ աշխատես անտեսել զգացողութիւնները կարող է մօտենայ ֆիզիքական նմանութեան թէ չէ գոյներն էլ ,գծանկերն էլ դառնում է էքսփրեսիոն:

----------

Ambrosine (30.01.2010), Ariadna (09.02.2010), CactuSoul (29.01.2010), Enipra (09.02.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Kuk (29.01.2010), Sona_Yar (29.01.2010), SSS (08.05.2010), Yeghoyan (29.01.2010), Դատարկություն (29.01.2010), Դեկադա (29.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.01.2010), Հրատացի (26.11.2010), Շինարար (29.01.2010), Ուլուանա (29.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Շաքէ ջան չգիտեմ նկարչությունից հասկացող մարդիկ ինչ են մտածում, քո նկարներում որևէ թերություն տեսնում են , թե չէ, բայց ինձ՝ ընդհանրապես բան չհասկացողիս շատ են դուր գալիս քո նկարները, հետաքրքիր են ու նայողը հասկանում է ինչ է տեսնում, բացատրելու անհրաժեշտություն չկա, ինչպես շատերի մոտ է հանդիպում, որ պետք է գուշակես ինչ են փորձել նկարել, բայց այդպես էլ չի հաջողվել: 
Ապրես, լավն են :Wink:

----------

Շաքէ (31.01.2010), Շինարար (29.01.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ Եգոյան ջան քո գեղեցիկ արտայայտութիւնների համար:

----------


## Tig

Մի ժամանակ նկարում էի: Երևի մի 10 տարի առաջ էր… Մի քանի հատ ուզում եմ տեղադրեմ, չնայած եղածն էլ մի քանի հատա :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.02.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Jarre (09.02.2010), Դատարկություն (10.02.2010), Դեկադա (09.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.02.2010), Շաքէ (14.02.2010), Շինարար (09.02.2010)

----------


## Tig

Էս էլ երկրորդը

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.02.2010), CactuSoul (16.03.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Jarre (09.02.2010), karina13 (11.05.2010), PetrAni (27.02.2010), Դատարկություն (10.02.2010), Դեկադա (09.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (16.03.2010), Կաթիլ (10.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.02.2010), Շաքէ (27.02.2010), Շինարար (09.02.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ուլուանա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Tig

Մի 3 հատ էլ  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.02.2010), Agni (10.02.2010), CactuSoul (16.03.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (10.02.2010), karina13 (11.05.2010), Meme (07.05.2010), Yeghoyan (09.02.2010), Դատարկություն (10.02.2010), Դեկադա (09.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (16.03.2010), Կաթիլ (10.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.02.2010), Շաքէ (14.02.2010), Շինարար (09.02.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Տիգ շատ լավն ա: Մի քիչ խավարա ճիշտա,  մի քիչ էլ լույս ու ստվերը, ինձ թվում ա, ճիշտ չի բռնացրած, բայց ընդհանուր լավն ա: Սենց լավ նկարում ես, մի հատ ավատար նկարի էլի ինձ համար :Smile:

----------

Tig (09.02.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ շատ լավն ա: Մի քիչ խավարա ճիշտա,  մի քիչ էլ լույս ու ստվերը, ինձ թվում ա, ճիշտ չի բռնացրած, բայց ընդհանուր լավն ա: Սենց լավ նկարում ես, մի հատ ավատար նկարի էլի ինձ համար


Դեկադա ջան, ճիշտն ասած հիմա մի տեսակ վախենում եմ վրձին բռնել :Blush: 
Բայց ավատարս տեսնու՞մ ես չէ, անցյալ տարի ամռանն եմ սարքել, գիպսակարդոնից, մոտ 60սմ տրամագծով արեգա :Smile:  Մի ժամանակ Հասմիկի դասասենյակի պատից էր կպցրած, բայց էդ սենյակը հիմա ննջարանա դարձել, ու հանել ենք պատից, հուսով եմ նոր կպցնելու տեղը շուտ կբացվի…

----------

Շինարար (09.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Տիգ, երկրորդ գրառման նկարը, մեկ էլ երրորդ գրառման առաջին ու երկրորդ նկարները՝ վաաաաաախ :Jpit:

----------

Tig (10.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Մի 3 հատ էլ


Երկրորդ նկարը շատ լավն ա: Դու փաստորեն նկարում էլ ես հա՞: էլ ի՞նչ թաքնված տաղանդ ունես:  :Think:

----------

Tig (10.02.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Tig ջան ապրես, ժամանակին լավ էլ նկարել ես, :Wink:  եթե շարունակերիր համոզված եմ, որ լավ նկարիչ կդառնայիր: Եթե չեմ սխալվում էս գործերը ուսուցողական նատյուրմորտներ են, բայց կարողացել ես տակից դուրս գաս, ծավալ կա, հագեցած ու նստացրած գույներ կան, :Smile:  կա ճիշտ տեղադրում: Ուշ չի, կարող ես հիմա էլ նկարել, կարևորը չվախենաս վրձինդ ձեռքդ առնելուց: :Wink:  Ապրես...

----------

Tig (10.02.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Երկրորդ նկարը շատ լավն ա: Դու փաստորեն նկարում էլ ես հա՞: էլ ի՞նչ թաքնված տաղանդ ունես:


Մերսի Արմինե ջան: Թաքնված տաղա՞նդ… ըըըըը, կարում եմ մի քիչ դաշնամուր էլ նվագեմ :Wink: 




> Tig ջան ապրես, ժամանակին լավ էլ նկարել ես, եթե շարունակերիր համոզված եմ, որ լավ նկարիչ կդառնայիր: Եթե չեմ սխալվում էս գործերը ուսուցողական նատյուրմորտներ են, բայց կարողացել ես տակից դուրս գաս, ծավալ կա, հագեցած ու նստացրած գույներ կան, կա ճիշտ տեղադրում: Ուշ չի, կարող ես հիմա էլ նկարել, կարևորը չվախենաս վրձինդ ձեռքդ առնելուց: Ապրես...


Շնորհակալ եմ: :Smile:  
Չես սխալվում, ուսուցողական են եղել, ու նախկան դրանց նկարելը համարյա թե տենց լուրջ բաներ չէի նկարել… Մտածում եմ շարունակելու մասին, բայց առայժմ տրամադրվածություն ու ժամանակ չկա: Համ էլ ոնցոր երեկ ինձ ասեցին՝ ծուլանում եմ… :Wink:

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.02.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

ջրաներկ աշխատանք :Cool: 
watercolor..jpg

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.02.2010), CactuSoul (16.03.2010), Chilly (19.06.2010), Chuk (27.02.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), karina13 (11.05.2010), Meme (07.05.2010), PetrAni (27.02.2010), Rammstein (27.02.2010), SSS (08.05.2010), Tig (17.03.2010), Whyspher Whisper (02.04.2010), Yeghoyan (27.02.2010), Դատարկություն (27.02.2010), Դեկադա (27.02.2010), Երկնային (17.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (16.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.02.2010), Նարե (27.02.2010), Շինարար (11.03.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (28.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.03.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

:Wink:  Ջրաներկ եւ Աքրիլիքի աշխատանքներ են
յոյսով կը հաւանէք :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.03.2010), A.r.p.i. (20.03.2010), CactuSoul (16.03.2010), Chuk (17.03.2010), Gayl (18.04.2010), Meme (07.05.2010), SSS (08.05.2010), Tig (17.03.2010), Yeghoyan (16.03.2010), Երկնային (17.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (16.03.2010), Նարե (16.03.2010), Շինարար (16.03.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (16.03.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Ջրաներկ եւ Աքրիլիքի աշխատանքներ են
> յոյսով կը հաւանէք


Լավ ես նկարել Շաքե ջան, ու ինձ հատկապես երրորդ նկարը դուր եկավ, ապրես :Smile:

----------

Meme (07.05.2010), Tig (17.03.2010), Շաքէ (16.03.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

4-րդ նկարի դեմքը հրաշք ա, միքիչ դիմացի ծառն ա խանգարում, բայց դեմքի մասը, դեմքին ընկնող լույսը, մարդու հայացքը, շատ լավ են ստացվել:

----------

Chuk (17.03.2010), Tig (17.03.2010), Շաքէ (17.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ինձ էլ ամենավերջի նկարի գույները դուր եկան, :Blush:  քո մոտ, իմ կարծիքով  մի քիչ տեղադրման խնդիր կա մնացածը ունես, գույնի զգացողություն, ծավալ ես զգում և լավ ձեռք ունես, մնում է շաաաաաաաաա՜տ  աշխատես... Ապրես... :Smile:

----------

Շաքէ (17.03.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

տղան  եւ թռչունը :Smile:  :Blush:

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.03.2010), Gayl (18.04.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Kita (25.04.2010), Yeghoyan (24.03.2010), Yevuk (23.03.2010), Արևածագ (24.04.2010), Դատարկություն (18.04.2010), Դեկադա (24.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (23.03.2010), Շինարար (23.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

Հայկական Եղեռնում զոհւածների համար

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.04.2010), A.r.p.i. (24.04.2010), Gayl (18.04.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Jarre (25.04.2010), Kita (18.04.2010), Tig (26.04.2010), Yeghoyan (18.04.2010), Դատարկություն (18.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (18.04.2010), Ձայնալար (19.04.2010), Մանուլ (18.04.2010), Շինարար (19.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.04.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ



----------

*e}|{uka* (24.04.2010), A.r.p.i. (24.04.2010), Chuk (24.04.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (30.04.2010), Jarre (25.04.2010), Kita (25.04.2010), Meme (07.05.2010), Rammstein (26.04.2010), SSS (08.05.2010), Tig (26.04.2010), Yeghoyan (24.04.2010), Դատարկություն (24.04.2010), Դեկադա (24.04.2010), Երկնային (24.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.04.2010), Շինարար (24.04.2010), Ուլուանա (24.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շաքէ ջան, էս նկարդ ինձ հիշեցնում է Մինասի նկարներից մեկին, ընդհանուր շատ գեղեցիկ գունային համադրություն ունի, հատկապես հետևի ֆոնը, մի քիչ կարելի էր ձեռքեր վրա աշխատել ու դեմքի, մնացածը ստացվել է: Ապրես...  :Smile:  Յուղաներկով է չէ՞ արված էս գործդ: :Think:

----------

Շաքէ (25.04.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

Շատ շատ մերսի
Ձեռքերը  ճիշտա աշխատեմ աւելի լաւ կելնի :Smile: 
Գործն էլ այո իւղաներկ ա:

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.04.2010)

----------


## Արեւոտ լուսին

ես ել եմ փորձում նկարել...

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.05.2010), A.r.p.i. (08.05.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), CactuSoul (07.05.2010), Chuk (08.05.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Jarre (08.05.2010), SSS (08.05.2010), Դատարկություն (08.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (07.05.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ուլուանա (08.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> ես ել եմ փորձում նկարել...


Լավ էլ ստացվել է, ապրես, ամուր ձեռք եմ տեսնում , ծավալներով, լույս ու ստվերով, կարևորը շարժումը զգացել ես: Կարելի էր մի քիչ գույներով աշխատել, միայն շականակագույնի բաց ու մուգ երանգները չօգտագործել, կուզեմ մյուս աշխատանքներդ էլ տեսնել:  :Smile:

----------


## Արեւոտ լուսին

> Լավ էլ ստացվել է, ապրես, ամուր ձեռք եմ տեսնում , ծավալներով, լույս ու ստվերով, կարևորը շարժումը զգացել ես: Կարելի էր մի քիչ գույներով աշխատել, միայն շականակագույնի բաց ու մուգ երանգները չօգտագործել, կուզեմ մյուս աշխատանքներդ էլ տեսնել:


Ահա և մի այլ նկար, քիչ թե շատ գույներով)))

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.05.2010), A.r.p.i. (08.05.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), Chuk (08.05.2010), EgoBrain (10.05.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Դատարկություն (08.05.2010), Երկնային (15.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (08.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ահա մեծ տարբերակները:  :Smile: 



Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ ոճդ:  :Smile:  Գույներն էլ հավես են:

----------

Tig (10.05.2010), Արեւոտ լուսին (10.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (08.05.2010), Շաքէ (16.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Արևոտ Լուսին, նկարներդ դուրս եկան  :Smile:  Շատ:
Ի տարբերություն բանաստեղծություններիդ  :Blush:

----------

Արեւոտ լուսին (10.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ահա և մի այլ նկար, քիչ թե շատ գույներով)))


Այ սա ուրիշ է, ճիշտա բավականին կիսատ է, բայց էս կիսատությունն էլ արդարացված է, գույնդ էլ է գեղեցիկ, զգում ես, ապրես... :Smile:

----------

Արեւոտ լուսին (10.05.2010), Դատարկություն (08.05.2010)

----------


## Արեւոտ լուսին

Սիրում եմ բայց քիչ գուներ...

----------

Chuk (10.05.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Tig (10.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սիրում եմ բայց քիչ գուներ...


Գույների քիչն ու շատը չեն նկարի որակը բարձրացնում, այլ ճիշտ համադրությունը, էս նկարդ հետաքրքիրա, :Wink:  թաց ակվարելա չէ՞, իսկ յուղաներկով արված գործեր ունե՞ս:

----------


## Արեւոտ լուսին

հա, թաց ակվարել ա, Յուղաներկով աշխատանքներ ևս ունեմ, չնայած որ շաաաատ ավելի սիրում եմ ջրաներկ... Ջրաներկը թեթև ա...

----------

Agni (10.05.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), CactuSoul (15.05.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Դատարկություն (10.05.2010), Երկնային (15.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.05.2010), Ձայնալար (11.05.2010), Նարե (10.05.2010), Շաքէ (16.05.2010), Ուլուանա (10.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (10.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> հա, թաց ակվարել ա, Յուղաներկով աշխատանքներ ևս ունեմ, չնայած որ շաաաատ ավելի սիրում եմ ջրաներկ... Ջրաներկը թեթև ա...


Լավնա կոմպոզիցիադ, գունագեղ ու բավականին բարդ... :Smile: 
Ջրաներկը շատ հետաքրքիր նյութ ա , թեթև ու թափանցիկ ու ավելի շատ պետք է տեխնիկային լավ տիրապետես, իսկ յուղաներկը շատ հնարավորություն ա տալիս, շաաաատ, յուղաներկով նույնիսկ կարող ես ջրաներկի տեխնիկայով նկարես, էնպես որ չխուսափես յուղաներկից, մանավանդ, որ մոտդ լավ ստացվում ա: :Wink:

----------

Արեւոտ լուսին (11.05.2010)

----------


## Արեւոտ լուսին

Յուղաներկն էլ հետաքրքիր ա բայց... Ոնց որ թե սկսում եմ սիրել  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.05.2010), Agni (14.05.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), Chuk (14.05.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Tig (14.05.2010), Արծիվ (21.07.2010), Դատարկություն (15.05.2010), Երկնային (15.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (15.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (14.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.07.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Յուղաներկն էլ հետաքրքիր ա բայց... Ոնց որ թե սկսում եմ սիրել


 Յուղաներկը նենց նյութա, որ եթե նկարելը սիրում ես չես կարա յուղաներկը չսիրես: :Wink:  Նկարդ լավնա, բայց շատ կիսատա, ես կասեի լավ սկսաց աշխատանքա, որ անպայման պետքա շարունակել, մի քիչ դեմքի վրա աշխատի, մեկ էլ էդ լույսերը, որ տվել ես մեջքի վրա մի տեսակ  անբնական են ստացվել, կիսալույսեր ու կիսաստվերներ են պետք, աշխատի մարմնի շարժումը չկոցնես: :Smile:

----------


## Շաքէ



----------

*e}|{uka* (31.05.2010), A.r.p.i. (01.06.2010), AniwaR (01.06.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), Chuk (31.05.2010), davidus (09.06.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), matlev (09.06.2010), My World My Space (09.06.2010), SSS (01.06.2010), Tig (01.06.2010), Yeghoyan (01.06.2010), Արևածագ (31.05.2010), Դատարկություն (31.05.2010), Երկնային (31.05.2010), Էլիզե (19.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (31.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (31.05.2010), Շինարար (31.05.2010), ուզուզ (05.12.2013), Ֆոտոն (09.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Շաքէ ջան, սա էլի ջրաներկ ա չէ՞ ոնց որ, ջրաներկում ավելի վարպետ ես, յուղաներկ ոնց որ նոր ես սովորում, ոչինչ դեռ կվարպետանաս, ամենակարևորը, որ տեսնում ես :Jpit:

----------


## Շաքէ

Չէ նման բան չկայ իւղաներկով աւելի ազատ եմ աշխատում հաւատայ հենց ոնց որ երեխայ
սրանք երկու իւղաներկ աշխադանքներ են ավելի ռիալիստական մի րոպէ ափլոդ լինի

 իւղաներկ


ակրիլիք իւ իւղաներկ

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.05.2010), A.r.p.i. (01.06.2010), AniwaR (01.06.2010), Ariadna (09.06.2010), Chuk (31.05.2010), davidus (31.05.2010), erexa (18.11.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (19.12.2011), helium (01.06.2010), Inna (08.09.2010), Kita (19.06.2010), Mark Pauler (29.01.2011), My World My Space (09.06.2010), SSS (01.06.2010), Tig (01.06.2010), Yeghoyan (01.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Աբելյան (09.07.2010), Արևածագ (31.05.2010), Դատարկություն (31.05.2010), Երկնային (31.05.2010), Էլիզե (19.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (31.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (31.05.2010), Ձայնալար (19.06.2010), Նարե (19.06.2010), Շինարար (31.05.2010), Ուլուանա (31.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Իրոք հրաշքներ են :Jpit:

----------

Դատարկություն (31.05.2010), Շաքէ (31.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Առաջին նկարում անձրևանոցով երեխայի դեմքը մի տեսակ անկենդան է ստացվել. ոնց որ տիկնիկ լինի, ոչ թե կենդանի մարդ։  :Blush: 
Իսկ հաջորդ գրառման առաջին նկարը շատ հավանեցի։  :Love:  Մռութիկը, հայացքը շատ հաջող են ստացվել, ապրես։  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Առաջին նկարում անձրևանոցով երեխայի դեմքը մի տեսակ անկենդան է ստացվել. ոնց որ տիկնիկ լինի, ոչ թե կենդանի մարդ։


Իսկ ինձ հենց առաջին նկարը շատ դուր եկավ: Իմ աչքին շատ կենդանի, նույնիսկ բավականին զարմացած պստիկ է երևում:  :Dntknw:  

Հ.Գ. Ես նկարելուց էնքան հեռու եմ, որ նկարելն ինձ համար չգիտեմ ինչքան բարդ ու հրաշալի բան է երևում:

----------

Շաքէ (01.06.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

:Smile: 
 :Smile: 

 :Smile: 
Յոյս ունեմ կը սիրեք :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.06.2010), A.r.p.i. (09.06.2010), Ariadna (09.06.2010), erexa (18.11.2010), Hayazn (23.06.2010), Inna (08.09.2010), Kita (19.06.2010), Mark Pauler (29.01.2011), My World My Space (09.06.2010), SSS (09.06.2010), Tig (09.06.2010), Yeghoyan (31.07.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Դատարկություն (09.06.2010), Երկնային (09.06.2010), Էլիզե (19.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (09.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (09.06.2010), Նարե (19.06.2010), Շինարար (09.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.06.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ապրես, լավն են, սիրեցինք  :Wink:  գիտես դու ավելի շատ ուշադրություն ես դարձնում առաջի պլանին, նկարվողին, բայց քո մոտ շատ սիրուն ֆոն է ստացվում, հատկապես առաջի նկարի հետևի թփերը: Մի խորհուրդ տամ քեզ, եթե իհարկե կընդունես,  :Blush:  դեմքը նկարելիս ուշադրություն դարձրու համաչափություններին, կրճատմանը ու մյուս անգամ նկարելիս մի մտածի, որ անպայման նման նկարես, մի անգամ էլ փորձի ազատ աշխատես: Պարդատիր չի երեխայի հագուստ վրայի ծաղիկները ամբողջի մանրակրկիտ անես, բավական է ընդհանուր կոլորիտը, տպավորությունը ստանաս:   Ապրես, որ աշխատում ես: :Wink:

----------


## Շաքէ

չէ այդպէս չեմ կարող
 իսկ դիմանկարի մէջ ազատ աշխատելը դա անում եմ  իմ ոճով երբեմն դառնում է շատ անհասկանալի որ այստեղ չեմ ուղարկում չնայած համալսարանում բաւականաչափ գնահատւեց այդ ոճը :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> չէ այդպէս չեմ կարող
>  իսկ դիմանկարի մէջ ազատ աշխատելը դա անում եմ  իմ ոճով երբեմն դառնում է շատ անհասկանալի որ այստեղ չեմ ուղարկում չնայած համալսարանում բաւականաչափ գնահատւեց այդ ոճը


Այստեղ էլ դիր, շաքէ ջան, ոչինչ, թող մի քիչ էլ չհավանենք ու քննադատենք :Jpit:

----------


## Մանանա

վայ, ես չէի տեսել, որ սենց ֆորում կա :Smile: 
դեե, ես էլ եմ մեկ մեկ նկարում, մի քանիսը բլոգ եմ գցել


http://mananart.blogspot.com

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.06.2010), A.r.p.i. (19.06.2010), Chuk (19.06.2010), Yeghoyan (31.07.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Դատարկություն (19.06.2010), Երկնային (19.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (19.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (19.06.2010), Ձայնալար (19.06.2010), Ուլուանա (19.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.06.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> վայ, ես չէի տեսել, որ սենց ֆորում կա
> դեե, ես էլ եմ մեկ մեկ նկարում, մի քանիսը բլոգ եմ գցել


Միտքդ հետաքրքիրա, լավն են շատ կատուներդ  :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> վայ, ես չէի տեսել, որ սենց ֆորում կա
> դեե, ես էլ եմ մեկ մեկ նկարում, մի քանիսը բլոգ եմ գցել
> 
> 
> http://mananart.blogspot.com


Շատ լավն են, մտքի թռիչք ու ազատություն կա մեջները: Էս մեկը շատ հավանեցի



---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:08 ----------

Սա էլ, արդեն չգիտեմ, թե որը ավելի շատ հավանեցի

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.06.2010), A.r.p.i. (19.06.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), Chuk (19.06.2010), E-la Via (19.06.2010), EgoBrain (26.06.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (10.07.2010), Kita (19.06.2010), SSS (22.06.2010), Tig (20.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Արևածագ (20.06.2010), Դատարկություն (19.06.2010), երեքնուկ (09.10.2010), Երկնային (19.06.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (19.06.2010), Մանանա (22.06.2010), ՆանՍ (21.06.2010), Ուլուանա (19.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Բագ, քո մոտ էլ ա Դեղինը գերակշռում, երևի դրա համար էլ հատկապես էդ երկուսը դուր եկան  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (19.06.2010), Մանանա (22.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շատ լավն են: Մտահղացումները հավես են: Էլի կդնե՞ս նկարներ:  :Blush:   :Wink:

----------

Մանանա (22.06.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Միտքդ հետաքրքիրա, լավն են շատ կատուներդ


շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:40 ----------




> Շատ լավն են: Մտահղացումները հավես են: Էլի կդնե՞ս նկարներ:


էտքան շատ նկարներ դեռ չունեմ, մի 2 նկար էլ ունեմ, անպայման կդնեմ...բացի դրանից քարերի վրա եմ նկարում, այ դրանք վաղը կդնեմ կնայեք :Smile: 
շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքների համար :Smile:  իրականում, ես իմ նկարները վերջերս եմ սկսել ցուցադրել, միշտ պահել եմ ու խոզավարի ոչ մեկին ցույց չեմ տվել :Blush:

----------

Ֆոտոն (22.06.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

նորից ես :Smile: 
էս անգամ վիտրաժային ներկերով նկարած "նկար" :Smile:  առաջին անգամ էի վիտրաժային ներկեր օգտագործում, դրա համար մի քիչ անկապա ստացվել /ըստ իս/, բայց ուղղակի ուզեցա, որ տեսնեք..ի դեպ, այսօր եմ նկարել, մի քանի ժամ առաջ :Smile: 
իսկ քարերը խոսք եմ տալիս այս շաբաթվա մեջ կգցեմ :Smile: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/06/blog-post_22.html

----------

Ariadna (08.09.2010), E-la Via (09.09.2010), Tig (08.07.2010), Yeghoyan (31.07.2010), Արևածագ (23.06.2010), Դատարկություն (09.07.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.06.2012)

----------


## Մանանա

էս էլ իմ խոստացած նկարները քարի վրա, ճիշտա մի քիչ ուշ գցեցի, ուղղակի քաղաքում չէի :Smile: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/07/blog-post.html

----------

Chuk (08.07.2010), E-la Via (09.09.2010), SSS (08.07.2010), Tig (08.07.2010), Yeghoyan (31.07.2010), Արևածագ (08.07.2010), Դատարկություն (09.07.2010), ԿԳԴ (08.07.2010), Ուլուանա (08.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.07.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Մանանա հետաքրքիր աշխատանքներ են, թե վիտրաժները, թե քարի վրա արվածները, ազատ միտքդ ու բազմազանությունդ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, մնում է զարգացնել, գույներդ էլ գեղանկարչական են: :Wink:

----------


## Մանանա

> Մանանա հետաքրքիր աշխատանքներ են, թե վիտրաժները, թե քարի վրա արվածները, ազատ միտքդ ու բազմազանությունդ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, մնում է զարգացնել, գույներդ էլ գեղանկարչական են:


շատ շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:  դե վիտրաժն ընդամենը փորձ էր, անկեղծ ասած, բլոգ գցած գործն առաջինն է իմ կյանքում ու ահավորա ստացվել, ուղղակի որ առաջինն էր, ուզեցի գցել, ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ գնահատելու համար, իմ համար դա շատ կարևոր է :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.07.2010)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

[IMG]    Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------

Agni (10.07.2010), aragats (21.04.2011), Ariadna (08.09.2010), Chuk (12.07.2010), davidus (08.09.2010), E-la Via (09.09.2010), einnA (09.09.2010), erexa (18.11.2010), Hayazn (10.07.2010), Nyuton (30.09.2010), Tig (11.07.2010), Yeghoyan (31.07.2010), Արծիվ (21.07.2010), Արևածագ (21.07.2010), Դատարկություն (10.07.2010), Դեկադա (10.07.2010), Երկնային (10.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (03.08.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (11.07.2010), Ձայնալար (10.08.2010), Մանանա (12.07.2010), ՆանՍ (21.07.2010), Ուլուանա (10.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.07.2010), Սլիմ (02.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (21.07.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

_վայ Հայկ, էս ի՞նձ ես նկարել  մերսիիի_

----------

Inana (13.07.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

էլի ես :Smile:  էս մեկը նորից մի քիչ կիրառական արվեստա, բայց էլի նկարածա, էս անգամ կտորի վրա եմ նկարել ու հագցրել եմ լամպի վրա, նենց ռոմանտիկա գիշերը :Love: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/07/blog-post_20.html

----------

Ariadna (08.09.2010), Chuk (21.07.2010), Yeghoyan (31.07.2010), Yevuk (05.08.2010), Արևածագ (21.07.2010), Դատարկություն (21.07.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Հայկօ (04.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Յուղաներկն էլ հետաքրքիր ա բայց... Ոնց որ թե սկսում եմ սիրել


Սիրուն է, բայց դիմացից ավելի սիրուն ա երևում  :Wink:

----------


## Inana

Շաաաատ եմ սիրում մարդկանց դեմքեր նկարել: Հիմնականում գծանկարներ եմ անում, բայց հիմա սկսել եմ գոաշով նկարել: Մի քիչ օգտվել եմ Վան Գոգից:

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.11.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), E-la Via (09.09.2010), erexa (18.11.2010), Jarre (04.08.2010), Tig (03.08.2010), Yevuk (05.08.2010), Դատարկություն (03.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (03.08.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Մանանա (04.08.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Շինարար (03.08.2010), Ուլուանա (03.08.2010), Սլիմ (02.03.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

երկար ժամանակ մուսաս չեր գալիս, երեկ գիշեր ՎԵՐՋԱՊԵՍ տեղ հասավ :Smile: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/08/blog-post.html

----------

Ariadna (08.09.2010), CactuSoul (05.08.2010), E-la Via (09.09.2010), Jarre (05.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), SSS (05.08.2010), Yevuk (05.08.2010), Դատարկություն (05.08.2010), Հայկօ (04.08.2010), Ուլուանա (05.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.08.2010)

----------


## Kita

> երկար ժամանակ մուսաս չեր գալիս, երեկ գիշեր ՎԵՐՋԱՊԵՍ տեղ հասավ
> http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/08/blog-post.html


Շատ հավեսն էր :Jpit: 
Մի տեսակ մեջները կյանք կա :Smile:

----------

Մանանա (05.08.2010)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan



----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), A.r.p.i. (18.11.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), Chuk (08.09.2010), E-la Via (09.09.2010), erexa (18.11.2010), Inna (08.09.2010), Moonwalker (19.11.2010), Nyuton (30.09.2010), paniaG (19.11.2010), Shah (09.09.2010), SSS (09.09.2010), Valentina (08.09.2010), Yellow Raven (10.09.2010), Արևածագ (09.09.2010), Դատարկություն (08.09.2010), Դեկադա (09.09.2010), Երկնային (09.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (09.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (08.09.2010), Հայկօ (08.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Շինարար (09.09.2010), Ուլուանա (09.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.09.2010), Սլիմ (02.03.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Երկնայինը……  շատ սիրունա ստացվել ու նման  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Գլադիատոր, Երկնայինի՞ն ես նկարել, թե անծանոթ մարդու դիմանկար է:

Ամեն դեպքում ապրես, շատ լավ ձեռք ունես  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Երկնայինն ա հաստատ  :Smile: ։ 
Լավն ա, մենակ թե հայացքի մեջ մի քիչ չարություն կամ կռիսություն կա ոնց որ... Իսկ Երկնայինի հայացքը  բարի ու մեղմ ա  :Blush: ։

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.11.2010), Ariadna (09.09.2010), Inna (27.09.2010), SSS (09.09.2010), Երկնային (09.09.2010), Ձայնալար (09.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եթե խիստ մոտենանք, ապա լավ չի: Երկնայինին նման ա միայն որոշ դիմագծերով, կեպարը չի արտացոլում բացարջակապես: 

Իսկ եթե խիստ չմոտենանք, ապա ամեն մարդ չի կարա տենց դիմանկար նկարի, ստվեր ա, ծավալ ա, բան ա տեխնիկապես վատիկը չի:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), Inna (27.09.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

Էս էլ իմ նկարներից :Blush: 
сканирование0017.jpgсканирование0016.jpg

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), A.r.p.i. (18.11.2010), Ariadna (27.09.2010), Chuk (18.11.2010), E-la Via (24.11.2010), einnA (27.09.2010), erexa (18.11.2010), Legolas (27.09.2010), Malxas (27.11.2010), Moonwalker (19.11.2010), paniaG (19.11.2010), Shah (27.09.2010), Tig (27.09.2010), Yeghoyan (27.09.2010), Արևածագ (27.09.2010), Դատարկություն (27.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.09.2010), Հայկօ (27.09.2010), Ձայնալար (27.09.2010), ՆանՍ (18.11.2010), Շինարար (27.09.2010), Ուլուանա (29.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.09.2010), Սլիմ (02.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (18.11.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

Էլի 2-ը
сканирование0019.jpgсканирование0018.jpg

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), A.r.p.i. (18.11.2010), Ariadna (27.09.2010), Chuk (09.10.2010), davidus (27.09.2010), E-la Via (24.11.2010), einnA (27.09.2010), Inna (27.09.2010), Moonwalker (19.11.2010), Shah (09.10.2010), Tig (27.09.2010), Արևածագ (27.09.2010), Դատարկություն (27.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.09.2010), Հայկօ (27.09.2010), Ձայնալար (27.09.2010), ՆանՍ (18.11.2010), Շինարար (27.09.2010), Ուլուանա (29.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.09.2010), Սլիմ (02.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (18.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> 


Վախ :Love:  Կովածաղիկներ :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Inna (27.09.2010), Tig (27.09.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), ուզուզ (29.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

> Էլի 2-ը
> сканирование0019.jpgсканирование0018.jpg





> Էս էլ իմ նկարներից
> сканирование0017.jpgсканирование0016.jpg


Ինչ լավն են... :Love: հավեսս եկավ նկարելու... :Love:  :Blush:

----------

ուզուզ (29.09.2010), Ուլուանա (29.09.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

շուտվանից չէի նկարել, տարվել էի կիրառական բաներով :Smile:  բայց դե արդեն նկարչության եմ գնում ու ուզած չուզած (ավելի ճիշտ ուզած) նկարում եմ, էս էլ վերջին աշխատանքս, մնացածն էլ հետո  :Smile:  
pregnant.jpg

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.11.2010), A.r.p.i. (18.11.2010), Chuk (09.10.2010), E-la Via (24.11.2010), Inna (10.10.2010), Malxas (27.11.2010), Moonwalker (19.11.2010), paniaG (19.11.2010), Shah (09.10.2010), SSS (19.11.2010), Tig (18.11.2010), Արևածագ (18.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (10.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.11.2010), ուզուզ (01.11.2010), Ուլուանա (11.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (18.11.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

:Wink: сканирование0001.jpg

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.11.2010), A.r.p.i. (18.11.2010), Chuk (18.11.2010), E-la Via (24.11.2010), einnA (18.11.2010), erexa (18.11.2010), Inna (18.11.2010), Moonwalker (19.11.2010), Tig (18.11.2010), Արևածագ (18.11.2010), Դեկադա (22.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (19.11.2010), Հայկօ (19.11.2010), ՆանՍ (18.11.2010), Ուլուանա (22.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (18.11.2010), Սլիմ (02.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (18.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Սպիտակ ծառը շատ հավանեցի, քնքշություն կա մեջը:  :Love: 

Վերջին երկուսի ոճը լավն է, բայց մի բան կարծես պակասում է, որ շատ հավանեմ:  :Blush: 
 :Smile:

----------

ուզուզ (18.11.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

:Viannen 10: 
IMG0044A.jpgIMG0045A.jpg

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.11.2010), Chuk (18.11.2010), einnA (18.11.2010), Inna (18.11.2010), Moonwalker (19.11.2010), Արևածագ (18.11.2010), Դեկադա (22.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (18.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (18.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> сканирование0001.jpg


Ամենաշատը այս նկարը հավանեցի :Hands Up: 
Գիտե?ս,  թե նոր  ինչ պատկերացրի, որ  շատ  նայեցի. :Shok:  ոնցոր զոքանչը, թևերը քշտած, աղջկան պաշտպանելուց  լինի :LOL:

----------

ուզուզ (19.11.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

> Ամենաշատը այս նկարը հավանեցի
> Գիտե?ս,  թե նոր  ինչ պատկերացրի, որ  շատ  նայեցի. ոնցոր զոքանչը, թևերը քշտած, աղջկան պաշտպանելուց  լինի


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
դա էլ ա տարբերակ :Hands Up:  
ըստ ինձ "զոքանչը" որպես ծաղկամանի ստվեր ա պատկերվել :Blush:  :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (19.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> ըստ ինձ "զոքանչը" որպես ծաղկամանի ստվեր ա պատկերվել


այսինքն` հետևի ջութակն ա? "զոքանչը" :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> ըստ ինձ "զոքանչը" որպես ծաղկամանի ստվեր ա պատկերվել


ջութակի տեսքո՞վ, թե՞ իմ աչքերն են «ծուռ»  :Unsure:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> շուտվանից չէի նկարել, տարվել էի կիրառական բաներով բայց դե արդեն նկարչության եմ գնում ու ուզած չուզած (ավելի ճիշտ ուզած) նկարում եմ, էս էլ վերջին աշխատանքս, մնացածն էլ հետո  
> Կցորդ 49995


 :Smile: 

Սիրում եմ քո նկարածները՝ մի տեսակ հումոր կա մեջները ու ճաշակ  :Blush:

----------

Մանանա (24.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> ջութակի տեսքո՞վ, թե՞ իմ աչքերն են «ծուռ»


Ջութակի տեսքով  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ամենաշատը այս նկարը հավանեցի
> Գիտե?ս,  թե նոր  ինչ պատկերացրի, որ  շատ  նայեցի. ոնցոր զոքանչը, թևերը քշտած, աղջկան պաշտպանելուց  լինի





> դա էլ ա տարբերակ 
> ըստ ինձ "զոքանչը" որպես ծաղկամանի ստվեր ա պատկերվել


Իսկ ես աջ կողմում էլ կախված ինչ-որ մեկին նկատեցի  ::}:  Էդ էլ, աչքիս, սույն զոքանչից տուժած փեսեն ա, հա՞  :Jpit: :

----------

ՆանՍ (23.11.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

հա, շուտվանից ակումբին ցույց չէի տվել նկարներս :Blush:  ասեցի, գցեմ, նայեք էլի  :Smile: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_24.html

----------

E-la Via (24.11.2010), einnA (24.11.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (09.12.2011), Jarre (28.11.2010), Tig (24.11.2010), Ամպ (24.11.2010), Արևածագ (25.11.2010), Դատարկություն (24.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2010), Հայկօ (24.11.2010), Մանուլ (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (25.11.2010), ուզուզ (29.11.2010), Ուլուանա (28.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Գունային սիրուն կոլորիտ ունի էս վերջին նկարդ, հետաքրքիր ա, լավն ա... :Smile:

----------

Jarre (28.11.2010), Արևածագ (25.11.2010), Մանանա (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> հա, շուտվանից ակումբին ցույց չէի տվել նկարներս ասեցի, գցեմ, նայեք էլի 
> http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_24.html


Ոնց-որ էն օղորմածիկ ութոտնուկը լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (25.11.2010), Inna (29.01.2011), Արևածագ (25.11.2010), Երվանդ (25.11.2010), Մանանա (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Ոնց-որ էն օղորմածիկ ութոտնուկը լինի


Օղորմածիկի անունը Պաուլ չէ՞ր: Սա երևի նրա այրին է: :Wink: 
Մանանա, ների'ր: :Blush: 
 Նկարդ լավն է ու ճաշակով: :Ok:

----------

Մանանա (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:  բայց վերջն էր, ես էլ մտածում էի անունն ինչ դնեմ, փաստորեն Պաուլ :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (25.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> շնորհակալ եմ բայց վերջն էր, ես էլ մտածում էի անունն ինչ դնեմ, փաստորեն Պաուլ


Ես կասեի` Պաուլինա :Wink:

----------

Արևածագ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Ես կասեի` Պաուլինա


դե իրա այրին էլի, Արևածագը ճիշտ էր  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (05.01.2011), Արևածագ (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

հուսամ, դեռ չեմ հոգնացրել :Smile:  էս էլ ա վերջին նկարներից, ավելի շատ արտ-թերապևտիկ նկար ա, որովհետև շատ նեղված էի նկարելու ժամանակ :Mda: 
Внутри.jpg
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_28.html

----------

Agni (05.01.2011), Ameli (13.05.2011), Ariadna (05.01.2011), E-la Via (05.02.2011), einnA (05.01.2011), Moonwalker (05.01.2011), paniaG (06.01.2011), Tig (29.11.2010), Անտիգոնե (05.01.2011), Արևածագ (05.01.2011), Դատարկություն (05.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2010), Ձայնալար (28.11.2010), ՆանՍ (29.11.2010), ուզուզ (29.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

էս էլ վերջին աշխատանքս, նկարել եմ մի ուրիշ կարգի հաճույքով, նկարում շաատ մոտ ընկերս ա :Wink: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post.html
karen.jpg

----------

Agni (05.01.2011), Ameli (13.05.2011), Ariadna (05.01.2011), Chuk (05.01.2011), E-la Via (05.02.2011), einnA (05.01.2011), Gayl (06.01.2011), Inna (29.01.2011), Moonwalker (05.01.2011), Tig (07.01.2011), Yeghoyan (06.01.2011), Արևածագ (05.01.2011), Դատարկություն (05.01.2011), Էլիզե (06.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (06.01.2011), Ձայնալար (05.01.2011), ՆանՍ (08.01.2011), ուզուզ (14.01.2011), Ուլուանա (02.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (05.01.2011), Սլիմ (02.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (04.02.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Հետաքրիրա կոմպոզիցիայա Մանանա ջան, գույնդ սիրունա, բնորդը երևի պարողա հա՞:   :Wink:  :Smile:   Կարելի էր էն բարձրացրած ոտըք մի քիչ ավելի պլաստիկ անել,շատ չորա ստացվել,բայց կարևորն էնա,որ հաճույքով ես նկարել, շարունակի նույն տրամադրությամբ:   :Rolleyes:

----------

Մանանա (29.01.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

> Հետաքրիրա կոմպոզիցիայա Մանանա ջան, գույնդ սիրունա, բնորդը երևի պարողա հա՞:    Կարելի էր էն բարձրացրած ոտըք մի քիչ ավելի պլաստիկ անել,շատ չորա ստացվել,բայց կարևորն էնա,որ հաճույքով ես նկարել, շարունակի նույն տրամադրությամբ:


մերսի, Սաթ ջան  :Smile:  հա, բնորդը պարող ա  :Smile:

----------


## Մանանա

էս էլ երեկ եմ վերջացրել, իմ ոճի մեջ` ծուռտիկ-մուռտիկ :Smile: 
night city.jpg
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_29.html

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), Ariadna (29.01.2011), CactuSoul (03.02.2011), Chuk (30.01.2011), Claudia Mori (14.05.2011), E-la Via (05.02.2011), einnA (30.01.2011), Inna (05.02.2011), Malxas (03.02.2011), Moonwalker (29.01.2011), paniaG (29.01.2011), Tig (03.02.2011), Դատարկություն (29.01.2011), Էլիզե (29.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (01.02.2011), Ձայնալար (29.01.2011), ՆանՍ (03.02.2011), Շինարար (05.02.2011), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ուլուանա (02.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2011), Սլիմ (02.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (05.06.2012)

----------


## ուզուզ

Մանանա ջան հետաքրքիր ոճ ունես, նկարներդ տրամադրություն են հաղորդում
-----
էս էլ իմ վերջին նկարը :Smile: 
Фото067.jpg

----------

Agni (05.02.2011), Ameli (13.05.2011), Ariadna (03.02.2011), CactuSoul (03.02.2011), Chuk (03.02.2011), Claudia Mori (14.05.2011), davidus (05.02.2011), E-la Via (05.02.2011), einnA (03.02.2011), erexa (04.02.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (23.03.2011), Inna (05.02.2011), Kita (03.02.2011), Malxas (03.02.2011), Meme (05.02.2011), Moonwalker (03.02.2011), My World My Space (05.02.2011), Rammer (04.02.2011), Shah (04.02.2011), Tig (03.02.2011), Գորտուկ (15.06.2014), Դատարկություն (05.02.2011), Դեկադա (27.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (03.02.2011), Հայկօ (03.02.2011), Ձայնալար (05.02.2011), Մանանա (05.02.2011), ՆանՍ (03.02.2011), Նարե91 (15.02.2012), Շինարար (05.02.2011), Ուլուանա (05.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.02.2011), Սլիմ (02.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (28.02.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Մեկ հարց եմ ուզում ուղղել ակումբի նկարիչներին: 
Հենց այնպես եէ նկարում, թե վաճառքի համար էլ կա  :Smile:

----------


## ուզուզ

չեմ փորձել վաճառել, բայց վատ չէր լինի :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

> չեմ փորձել վաճառել, բայց վատ չէր լինի


Իսկ ինչ գներ են?  :Blush:

----------


## Ariadna

> -----էս էլ իմ վերջին նկարը


Լավն էր էս նկարը, հավեսն ա  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (05.02.2011), einnA (03.02.2011), Մանանա (07.02.2011), ուզուզ (03.02.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> էս էլ վերջին աշխատանքս, նկարել եմ մի ուրիշ կարգի հաճույքով, նկարում շաատ մոտ ընկերս ա
> http://mananart.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post.html
> Կցորդ 50907


Հետաքրքիր արտահայտչականություն ունի, երևում ա պլաստիկան ու զգացմունքը էդ պահի, չնայած մանրամասն նկար չի կարծես:  :Smile: 
Շատ ապրես:  :Smile:

----------

Մանանա (05.02.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

> Հետաքրքիր արտահայտչականություն ունի, երևում ա պլաստիկան ու զգացմունքը էդ պահի, չնայած մանրամասն նկար չի կարծես: 
> Շատ ապրես:


հա, մանրամասն չեմ նկարել, շարժումն էի ուզում ստանալ, դեմքին ընդհանրապես չեմ կպել   :Smile:  մերսի  :Smile: 
հա, ինչ վերաբերվում ա վաճառքին, ասեմ, որ գեղանկարներ չեմ վաճառել, բայց ձեռքի աշխատանքներ վաճառել եմ` հենդ մեյդ էլի :Smile:  ակումբցիներն էլ ակտիվ գնորդներս էին, ինչի համար մի հատ մեեեեեծ շնորհակալություն (չէ, 2 հատ  :Hands Up: )
ինձ թվում ա, ես դասական նկարիչ չեմ դառնա, ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ ձեռքս բացեմ, ավելի կիրառական բաների համար, մմ... օրինակ ուզում եմ անիմացիա սովորեմ  :Smile: 
բայդ դե միշտ էլ սենց նկարներ կանեմ, կարծում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ուզուզ, էս վերջին նկարածդ բոլոր նախորդ քո տեղադրածներից ավելի եկավ դուրս, շնորհակալություն, շատ լավն ա  :Smile:

----------

ուզուզ (07.02.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> էս էլ երեկ եմ վերջացրել, իմ ոճի մեջ` ծուռտիկ-մուռտիկ
> night city.jpg
> http://mananart.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_29.html





> Մանանա ջան հետաքրքիր ոճ ունես, նկարներդ տրամադրություն են հաղորդում
> -----
> էս էլ իմ վերջին նկարը
> Фото067.jpg


Հրաշք են :Love:

----------

Inna (27.02.2011), Մանանա (06.02.2011), ուզուզ (07.02.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Մանանա ջան գույներդ տրամադրություն են բարձրացնում,քոնն ա, ապրես…  :Wink: 

Ուզուզ քեզ սկսում ենք նորովի բացահայտել,  :Wink:  սպասում ենք նոր գործերիդ… :Smile:

----------

einnA (27.02.2011), Ձայնալար (05.02.2011), Մանանա (06.02.2011), ուզուզ (07.02.2011)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

axjik.jpg

----------

Ameli (13.05.2011), aragats (13.05.2011), Arpine (01.02.2012), Claudia Mori (14.05.2011), E-la Via (01.11.2011), einnA (27.02.2011), Inna (27.02.2011), Meme (13.05.2011), Moonwalker (27.02.2011), Ripsim (01.02.2012), Tig (28.02.2011), Դատարկություն (02.11.2011), ԿԳԴ (28.02.2011), Մանանա (28.02.2011), ՆանՍ (02.11.2011), Շինարար (27.02.2011), ուզուզ (30.03.2011), Ուլուանա (14.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (27.02.2011), Սլիմ (02.03.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Սրանք էլ իմ նկարները

1."Աշա"
2.Չստացված ինքնադիմանկար
3. 4. "Հայի աչեր" շարքից
5."Կապույտ աղջիկ"

----------

aragats (13.05.2011), Ariadna (13.05.2011), Arpine (01.02.2012), Claudia Mori (14.05.2011), E-la Via (01.11.2011), Inna (13.05.2011), John (02.11.2011), Lusinamara (01.11.2011), Tig (13.05.2011), հովարս (11.02.2012), ՆանՍ (02.11.2011), Ուլուանա (14.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (01.11.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Դե գուշակեք  :Jpit:  էլի լավ ֆոտոներ չեն ստացվել

----------

Ariadna (02.11.2011), Arpine (01.11.2011), E-la Via (01.11.2011), Inna (02.11.2011), John (02.11.2011), Lusinamara (01.11.2011), Smokie (15.02.2012), Tig (02.11.2011), Գեա (02.11.2011), Ժունդիայի (02.11.2011), հովարս (11.02.2012), ՆանՍ (02.11.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Առաջինն իմացա, իսկ երկրորդին հավանաբար չեմ ճանաչում:  :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (01.11.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Առաջինն իմացա, իսկ երկրորդին հավանաբար չեմ ճանաչում:


 :Jpit:  

Չէ, հաստատ ճանաչում ես, ուղղակի նկարում մի քիչ  նման չի իրան:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չէ, հաստատ ճանաչում ես, ուղղակի նկարում մի քիչ  նման չի իրան:


Ջո՞նն ա: :Unsure:

----------

Ameli (01.11.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

Ռաֆն ու Հոսը :Hands Up:  :LOL: 
Լավն են՝ նման են ստացվել :Smile:

----------

Ameli (01.11.2011), E-la Via (01.11.2011), Inna (02.11.2011), Tig (02.11.2011), ՆանՍ (02.11.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Փաստորեն  լավ նման եմ նկարել, որ շուտ ճանաչեցիք  :Jpit:

----------

հովարս (11.02.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե գուշակեք  էլի լավ ֆոտոներ չեն ստացվել


Երկուսն էլ նմանություն ունեն, բայց, օրինակ, Ռաֆին ես ավելի շատ Magic Mushroom–ին նմանացրի  :Jpit: ։ Աչքերի մասը հատկապես։ 
Իսկ Հովսեփն ավելի ճանաչելի է, բայց գեշ է ստացվել. իրականում շատ ավելի համակրելի է  :Smile: ։ Աչքերի մասն անհաջող է մի տեսակ։
Ամեն դեպքում երկուսն էլ, կարելի է ասել, ճանաչելի են  :Smile: ։

----------

Ameli (02.11.2011)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Էլիզին ե՞ս նկարել, Ռաֆ: Եթե հա, նման չի


Արմին, գիտես, տանել չեմ կարում քննադատությունները:  :LOL:  Ում` նկարել եմ, լավ էլ նման ա, դրա համար ռսիկով դրել եմ:

Չէ, Էլիզը չի:  Ափսոս ինքը նկար  չի տեղադրում ակումբում:

----------


## Ameli

> Երկուսն էլ նմանություն ունեն, բայց, օրինակ, Ռաֆին ես ավելի շատ Magic Mushroom–ին նմանացրի ։ Աչքերի մասը հատկապես։ 
> Իսկ Հովսեփն ավելի ճանաչելի է, բայց գեշ է ստացվել. իրականում շատ ավելի համակրելի է ։ Աչքերի մասն անհաջող է մի տեսակ։
> Ամեն դեպքում երկուսն էլ, կարելի է ասել, ճանաչելի են ։


Վայ ինչ լավ ա, հազիվ մի քննադատական խոսք, շնորհակալ եմ: ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏԵՔ, որ ԿԱՏԱՐԵԼԱԳՈՐԾՎԵՄ

----------

հովարս (11.02.2012)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Վայ ինչ լավ ա, հազիվ մի քննադատական խոսք, շնորհակալ եմ: ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏԵՔ, որ ԿԱՏԱՐԵԼԱԳՈՐԾՎԵՄ


Նենց էլ մի մեծատառերով ես գրել «ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏԵՔ, որ ԿԱՏԱՐԵԼԱԳՈՐԾՎԵՄ»-ը: Աչքիս գրել ես, որ վերևի գրառում անող մարդուն ինչ-որ բան հասկացնես՞:  :LOL: 

Չեմ կարծում, որ քննադատություն կսիրես երբևէ: Չեմ կարծում, եթե ասեմ ինչու՞ ես ինձ շլդիկ կռակաձիլի աչքերով նկարել, ատամներդ չես կռճացնի: 
Բայց չեմ ասի, որովհետև պատկերացնում եմ՝ որքան տրամադրված ես եղել, երբ փորձել ես ինչ-որ կերպ պատկերել ինձ:

Ապրես Ամալ ջան, շատ պատյերավոր դիմանկար ես արել… Ինձ կերած-խմած խուլդուղով ու պուզատու բոխաղով մեծահարուստ զգացի:  :Love:

----------


## Ameli

> Նենց էլ մի մեծատառերով ես գրել «ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏԵՔ, որ ԿԱՏԱՐԵԼԱԳՈՐԾՎԵՄ»-ը: Աչքիս գրել ես, որ վերևի գրառում անող մարդուն ինչ-որ բան հասկացնես՞: 
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ քննադատություն կսիրես երբևէ: Չեմ կարծում, եթե ասեմ ինչու՞ ես ինձ շլդիկ կռակաձիլի աչքերով նկարել, ատամներդ չես կռճացնի: 
> Բայց չեմ ասի, որովհետև պատկերացնում եմ՝ որքան տրամադրված ես եղել, երբ փորձել ես ինչ-որ կերպ պատկերել ինձ:
> 
> Ապրես Ամալ ջան, շատ պատյերավոր դիմանկար ես արել… Ինձ կերած-խմած խուլդուղով ու պուզատու բոխաղով մեծահարուստ զգացի:


 :Blush:   :Jpit: 

Աաաաաա  :Jpit:  , կարդացել էի գրառումդ, բայց շուտ, արդեն մոռացել էի, Ուլուին պատասխանելու վրա էի կենտրոնացել, մատս միամիտ կպավ քափս լոքին, ասի մեծատառ՝ մեծատառ, թող մնա, ավելի արտահայտիչ լինի, էն էլ դու մի ասի, կարող ա կպնողական բնույթի բան ստացվի   :Jpit:  : Իսկ էդ քննադատությունները միայն նկարներiս ու հարցազրույցներիս էր վերաբերում, թե չէ հըլը ու մեկը լինի, որ ասի աչքիդ վերևը ունք կա  :Aggressive:   :Jpit: 

Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ լավ խոսքերի համար էլ, համ էլ ուրախ եմ, որ գոնե մի քանի վայրկյանով քեզ նման պատկերացումների մեջ խորասուզեցի  :Lol2:

----------

Ժունդիայի (02.11.2011)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan



----------

Ameli (01.02.2012), Arpine (01.02.2012), Chuk (15.02.2012), einnA (15.02.2012), GriFFin (15.06.2014), Lusinamara (02.02.2012), Meme (28.11.2012), Ripsim (01.02.2012), Tig (01.02.2012), Արէա (01.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (15.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (01.02.2012), Ձայնալար (15.02.2012), Նոյեմ (15.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (16.02.2012)

----------


## Ameli

Դե գուշակե՛ք, Դու չասես ով ես  :Jpit: 



Էս մեկը ընկերուհիս ա , չեք ճանաչի 



Հ.Գ.  Վա~յ  :Fool:   :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (15.02.2012), Arpine (15.02.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (15.02.2012), laro (15.02.2012), Meme (15.02.2012), Ripsim (15.02.2012), Smokie (15.02.2012), Tig (15.02.2012), Աթեիստ (15.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (15.02.2012), Նարե91 (15.02.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Laro-ին ա հիշացնում դեմքով  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

laro (15.02.2012), Meme (28.11.2012), My World My Space (15.02.2012), Ripsim (15.02.2012), Skeptic (15.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (16.02.2012)

----------


## Ameli

Ոչ, Անժելն ա  :Jpit:

----------

laro (15.02.2012), Meme (28.11.2012), Ձայնալար (16.02.2012)

----------


## laro

> Ոչ, Անժելն ա


 :Kiss:  Ֆեյսբուքս սաղ լիներ, գլխավոր նկարը կդնեի Ամել ջան  :Smile:  Մի հատ էլ էստեղ ասեմ.  շնորհակալ եմ շաաաա՜տ  :Love:

----------

Ameli (15.02.2012), Meme (15.02.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Մոլոդեց Ամալիկ :Hands Up: ... լավ էլ նկարչիստ ես :Wink:

----------

Ameli (15.02.2012)

----------


## Jerry

ՈՆցա ստացվել?

----------

Arpine (17.08.2012), E-la Via (18.03.2012), GriFFin (15.06.2014), ivy (08.02.2013), Meme (28.11.2012), Ձայնալար (18.03.2012), ուզուզ (04.04.2013), Ուլուանա (07.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (05.06.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

Ապոլոն  :Smile: 

1.jpg

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (05.03.2013), laro (21.08.2012), Moonwalker (17.08.2012), Tig (16.08.2012)

----------


## Windows 7

Նկարում եմ եվ զբաղվում եմ խեցեգորցությամբ,այս մի նկարը մնա այստեղ,ես մյուս նկարների համար բլոգ կբացեմ,դեմ չեք՞.

Фото0424.jpg

Չուկ հուսով եմ հանդուրժող կլինես,քանզի արվեստից բան հասկանում ես եվ դեմ չես որ այս կայքում ցուցահանդես լինի՞

----------


## Վահե-91

> Նկարում եմ եվ զբաղվում եմ խեցեգորցությամբ,այս մի նկարը մնա այստեղ,ես մյուս նկարների համար բլոգ կբացեմ,դեմ չեք՞.
> 
> Фото0424.jpg


բայց, որ մի քիչ ավելի լավ որակով քցես նկարը, լավ կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Windows 7

> բայց, որ մի քիչ ավելի լավ որակով քցես նկարը, լավ կլինի


Կփորձեմ սկաներով  դնել,այլապես բջջային հեռախոսի մեջ գցելով  չէ լինում:

 :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին երեք գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Իմ նկարածները» թեմայից, որը ոչ թե ընդհանուր, այլ կոնկրետ ակումբցու նկարածների համար է նախատեսված, հետևաբար այնտեղ այլ ակումբցիների կողմից կարող են գրառումներ արվել միայն կարծիքների տեսքով, ոչ թե սեփական աշխատանքների։ Իսկ այս թեման ընդհանուր է։ Ցանկության դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցի կարող է սեփական աշխատանքների համար առանձին թեմա բացել ու դրանում տեղադրել իր նկարածները։*

----------

Smokie (28.11.2012), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2012)

----------


## ..Ando..

22105_197596567047031_388629317_n.jpg12798_172001969606491_1629678608_n.jpg

----------


## ..Ando..

550595_167847506688604_2013373242_n.jpg

----------

erexa (06.02.2013), Srtik (06.02.2013), Valentina (06.02.2013), Ուլուանա (06.02.2013)

----------


## ..Ando..

58240_199456040194417_211559529_n.jpg

----------

laro (07.02.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan



----------

..Ando.. (09.02.2013), Arpine (08.02.2013), GriFFin (15.06.2014), ivy (08.02.2013), melancholia (15.06.2014), Ripsim (08.02.2013), Tig (08.02.2013), Valentina (08.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.02.2013), Գորտուկ (15.06.2014), Ժունդիայի (08.02.2013), Ձայնալար (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Որ չիմանաս՝ ով ա, որպես նկար՝ լավն ա բավական, հատկապես զենքուզրահն ա լավ ստացվել, բայց դեմքով Կրիքսուսին չեմ նմանեցնում...  :Blush:  Հատկապես հայացքը հեչ նման չի։ Համ էլ մի տեսակ ծեր ա ստացվել  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Գլուխը էստեղից

----------

Cassiopeia (12.02.2013), GriFFin (15.06.2014), Inna (10.06.2013), melancholia (15.06.2014), Tig (12.02.2013), Գորտուկ (15.06.2014), ԿԳԴ (28.02.2014), Ուլուանա (12.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Գոնե գրեիր, թե ում աշխատանքների համատեղումն ա  :Beee: ։

...

Վայ, նենց չերևացող տեղ ես դրել հղումը, նոր նկատեցի  :Jpit: ։

Մենակ ստվերները մի քիչ չեն բռնում, բայց դե ոչինչ։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ գլխի տրանսպլանտացիան հաջող կարելի ա համարել. վատ չեն նայվում իրար հետ  :Jpit: ։

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (12.02.2013), ԿԳԴ (28.02.2014)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan



----------

Alphaone (16.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (16.03.2013), Tig (17.03.2013), Արէա (16.03.2013), ԿԳԴ (28.02.2014), Ուլուանա (16.03.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (11.03.2014)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan



----------

Alphaone (08.03.2014), aragats (08.03.2014), Chuk (08.03.2014), Enna Adoly (14.07.2014), GriFFin (15.06.2014), laro (08.03.2014), melancholia (15.06.2014), Sambitbaba (09.09.2015), Vardik! (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (08.03.2014), Արէա (08.03.2014), Լեո (08.03.2014), Ձայնալար (09.03.2014), Նոյեմ (15.06.2014), Ուլուանա (08.03.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (11.03.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Սրանք մի երկու տարի առաջվա արտանկարումներ  են


Իմ մոտ չի բացում  :Sad:

----------


## keyboard

> Իմ մոտ չի բացում


Հիմա 2014 թիվն ա, նկարները 2006-ի են, դժվար էլ բացի  :Smile:

----------


## GriFFin

> Հիմա 2014 թիվն ա, նկարները 2006-ի են, դժվար էլ բացի


 :Shok:  Հն՞ : Կատակասերն ես, հաա: Ես հասկացա, որ վատ սովորություն ունեմ ժամանակը չնայելու, թե երբ ա գրառված ու դու ամեն անգամ դա նկատում ես:  :LOL:  
[IMG][/IMG]
Եսել իմ նկարածներից: Եզակիներից, որ պահպանեվել ա ( չեմ սիրում նկար պահել, կամ կորցնում եմ կամ ճղում, թափում): Գիդեմ որ եսիմինչ չի (հատկապես Ձեր նկարածները տեսնելուց հետո, տաղանդներ  :Hands Up: ), բայց ուզեցա  կիսվեմ  :Blush: 
Դասերից պատճառով ստիպված հրաժարվել եմ նկարելուց, վերջին անգամ կես տարի առաջ եմ նկարել:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.08.2015), Freeman (15.06.2014), laro (15.06.2014), Lusina (15.06.2014), Sambitbaba (09.09.2015), Vardik! (15.06.2014), Նոյեմ (15.06.2014), Ուլուանա (19.06.2014)

----------


## Nihil

էն որ հեռախոսդ 1մպիքսելից ավել նկարելու հնարավորություն չունի ու այ սենցօրի ա գցում նկարածդ  :Cray: 





P.S. նորմալ նայելու համար, ոնց որ թե էկրանը փոքրացնելու կարիք լինի

----------

Enna Adoly (14.07.2014), GriFFin (15.06.2014), laro (15.06.2014), Sambitbaba (09.09.2015), Yellow Raven (15.06.2014), Մուշու (17.08.2015), Նոյեմ (15.06.2014)

----------


## Areg ak

Առաջին նատյուրմորտս, ուղակի լավ չեմ լուսանկարել

----------

Cassiopeia (17.08.2015), GriFFin (18.08.2015), Sambitbaba (09.09.2015), Srtik (17.08.2015), Աթեիստ (17.08.2015), Արէա (17.08.2015), Մուշու (17.08.2015), Ռուֆուս (18.08.2015)

----------


## Դանիելյան

https://www.facebook.com/41256291551...type=3&theater

----------

Sambitbaba (09.09.2015), Ուլուանա (09.09.2015)

----------

